# ***OFFICIAL*** Dan Henderson vs. Michael Bisping Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Dan "Hollywood" Henderson facing Michael "The Count" Bisping in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​
*Dana White on Henderson*





*Dana White on Bisping*





​


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

There's a good chance Bisping can outpoint Dan. If he tko/kos him that would be pretty surprising.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

ill be rooting for Hendo on this one but i think Bisbing is gonna surprise me on this one


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I like em both but I still think that Henderson is a better all rounder. Saying that Bisping has proved he's got quite the chin and good cardio, presuming that's still a fact he could inch out a victory but I think it's unlikely.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I origianlly picked Hendo by first round KO. But now I think this fight is going to look alot like Hendo/Franklin. Hendo will overhwhelm Bisping early, but Bisping is a scrapper and will survive. As the fight goes on, Bisping's cardio will help him start to land effective strikes with his hand speed and movement. 

I got Hendo by a close decision.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah I'm an ol schooler so I usually pick the old kats except for Coleman vs Shogun...lolz! For this one I want Bisping to win so he can fight Anderson. How fun would that fight be. We've already seen Hendo vs The Spider. He has what three or four fights left. 
- Bisping
- Demian
- GSP *Super Fight* to end his career.

Think it'll be a similar match Silva had years ago against Lee Murray if Bisping doees it make it. 

Enjoy...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zByWAK22o1k


----------



## FreshKevin (Jun 25, 2009)

To be honest I think this match can steal the show. No title on the line, but a shot at one is. Both men are not really "veterans" yet of the UFC, but Hendo is a more experienced fighter. I think this is the stage where Bisping will really break out and become a top star in the UFC. But I think Hendo will also have a great chance of winning this.

I think it will get one of the three awards(probably FoTN)


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

This is the biggest fight of Bispings career IMO. Henderson is a great wrestler, STRONG, aggresive striker to a fault BUT he has a chin of granite which allows him to do so. 

I cant see any way that Bisping would finish him, but he could very well out point him. Bisping had better pull off a better version of the Leban fight again Hendo because he is way more dangerous.


----------



## FreshKevin (Jun 25, 2009)

NATAS said:


> This is the biggest fight of Bispings career IMO. Henderson is a great wrestler, STRONG, aggresive striker to a fault BUT he has a chin of granite which allows him to do so.
> 
> I cant see any way that Bisping would finish him, but he could very well out point him. Bisping had better pull off a better version of the Leban fight again Hendo because he is way more dangerous.


If Bisping can keep it off the ground for most the fight I think this fight is his. Yes Hendo will get some takedowns, but I think Bisping is very strong and smart on his feet. I think he could breakdown Hendo enough to get some good shots on him and even if he doesn't finish it he could get the decision


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

Hendo has incredible wrestling skills and a big right hand. Bisping has incredible takedown defense and pin point striking...hmmmm. Its going to be an interesting fight that no one can really predict. I can only imagine Hendo taking Bisping down...Bisping getting straight back to his feet and landing a barrage of strikes...repeat. Its going to be down to what the judges hold in highest regard. If they think taking a fighter down scores over strikes then hendo takes it, striking scores, then Bisping walks away with the win.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Hendo with the win*

Michael Bisping is a rising star in the UFC but I dont believe that he will be able to pull off a win over Dan Henderson and I definitely dont think he will knock him out. But everyone has a puncher's chance as seen in Matt Serra and GSP. I just think Henderson's wrestling will win him the fight.


----------



## Shevy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

Lets face it Bisping can't win this fight. Who is the best person he has bet, Matt Hamil, and Hamil won the fight and i don't care what the scorecard says. Bisping can't wrestle and Henderson is a good wrestler. Henderson will win by unanimous decision.


----------



## Bruce Buffer (Jun 29, 2009)

Henderson is a legend but he is also 39 years old maybe he's a bit past it I taught he lost the Franklin fight I was shocked when he won.. Bisping has finally found his right weight I think he'll have too much in the tank and will knock Hendo out or sumit him in the 3rd.. If Hendo doesn't knock Bisping out early he'll lose..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bruce Buffer said:


> Henderson is a legend but he is also 39 years old maybe he's a bit past it I taught he lost the Franklin fight I was shocked when he won.. Bisping has finally found his right weight I think he'll have too much in the tank and will knock Hendo out or sumit him in the 3rd.. If Hendo doesn't knock Bisping out early he'll lose..


Him being 39 years old is a very good point and the age could be a big factor in the fight but I still think that Henderson will pull it off with his tremendous wrestling. And I also thought that Franklin won that fight!


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

bisping will pick him apart for 3 rounds and win a UD


----------



## 16volts (Jun 27, 2009)

hmm i personally want to say henderson will win, but if bisping has knock out power..then he has a chance, because all he needs is that one punch


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cant wait to see Hendo rip into Bisping


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Though i'll be rooting for Bisping, i think this is a step too far for him for 2 reasons.

1) Its a huge step up in competition for him. Jason Day, Charles McCarthy, Chris Leben. . . ok fighters sure, but not in the same class as Hendo. 

2) He's struggled against 2 guys in his UFC career. Matt Hamill, and Rashad Evans. Both excellent wrestlers. And i think Hendo is a better wrestler than both of them.

Both these factors lead me to believe Hendo will get the W via decision. Maybe Bisping will surprise us with his ground game and his wrestling. We havent seen this side of his game for some time now, because his hand speed and footwork have been enough thus far at middlewight. I think Hendo is experienced enough to cut off the ring and force Bisping against the cage. And thats where Hendo will have a distinct advantage.

Should be a great fight though, along with the rest of the card. This card has me so excited, a week to wait almost seems like a lifetime away!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Come on! DO IT! I can't wait anymore :'( :'(




plz don't get picked apart hendo. use your wisdom


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Bisping will win an SD because he is supposed to fight Anderson Silva at UFC 105 in Manchester England.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hendo is going to beat the piss out of Bisbing.


----------



## Shh its me! (Jun 3, 2009)

Bisping by TKO after a flying knee!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I want Hendo to lose because he just doesn't do it for me, however, I am pretty sure Decision Dan will wrestle another one out.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> I want Hendo to lose because he just doesn't do it for me, however, I am pretty sure Decision Dan will wrestle another one out.


I hope not. I dont think he deserved the W against Franklin, and since Hendo has been in the UFC he hasnt been in an exciting fight yet.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I hope not. I dont think he deserved the W against Franklin, and since Hendo has been in the UFC he hasnt been in an exciting fight yet.


I dunno man, his decisions entertain me. The Palhares fight seemed like it would be boring on paper, but with Rousimar's wacky kicks and Hendo landing a big bomb at the end, it was pretty entertaining to me. This fight will definitely be the best one.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

99% of the fans will want to boo Bisping so hard on fight night. He should put a spanner in the works and change his entrance song to a Michael Jackson hit. Fans wouldnt know whether to boo or cheer!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Bisping is gonna get exposed.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> 99% of the fans will want to boo Bisping so hard on fight night. He should put a spanner in the works and change his entrance song to a Michael Jackson hit. Fans wouldnt know whether to boo or cheer!


lol, awesome!

I think Hendo is going to some in and grab Bisping in the classic Grecco clinch and toss him around like a rag doll. Henderson will win a UD, but I think it will be a 29-28 as in the last round he always seems to switch for the Wandy KO finish again. So I think Bisping will win the 3rd while Hendo looks for the big right to KO him, otherwise the first 2 rounds will be a GnP fest by Hendo.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

N1™ said:


> Bisping is gonna get exposed.



Yup. I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

If Dan is losing the standup early he will take him down and pound him out,but you can tell he is not happy with Bisping at this point,so he will try and make this a standup war,which in my opinion is the only chance Bisping has.Maybe an argument could be made that Bisping has quicker hands and better knees,but Henderson has more knockout power and even though he is getting a little long in the tooth,he is still probably one of the best conditioned,and most experienced fighters at 185.Bisping is in for a rude awakening.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I was listening to the Jason Ellis show on Sirius yesterday, Ellis is a skateboarder who also trains in MMA and is friends with Team Quest. 

Ellis mentioned that there is a good possibility Hendo will retire after this fight, and that he hopes he wins and will do so. This doesn't deserve its own topic, so I just thought I'd mention it here.
Henderson has accomplished more than 99% of fighters in MMA history, and should be able to retire and just train guys in the near future. Although wrestlers of his calibre seem to be able to chug and chug for a long time, especially when they've never even been KO'd. 

Edit: just know that this doesn't mean that he IS retiring, but Ellis is a friend of Hendo's and the information slipped from him during the show when he was complaining about Dana not returning his text message about giving him UFC 100 tickets hahaha. it was pretty funny


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, never listen to that show. If he is going out soon, wish he'd get another shot at a belt, but with the champ in his weightclass going up and down weight classes with all the 'super' fights on his plate, probably won't have too many defenses in middleweight too soon.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Im goin for Hendo just becuz of how good his chin is


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Yah I'm an ol schooler so I usually pick the old kats except for Coleman vs Shogun...lolz! For this one I want Bisping to win so he can fight Anderson. How fun would that fight be. We've already seen Hendo vs The Spider. He has what three or four fights left.
> - Bisping
> - Demian
> - GSP *Super Fight* to end his career.
> ...


Really confused why an "old skool cat" wants Bisping to win...I guess you mean like 2 year fan by old skool. BUt I completely disagree that Bisping would be comparable to Murray if he fought Silva. Mainly because Silva is about 1017 times better then he was when he fought in Cage Rage. And the order of your A. Silva's career ending fights needs to be changed unless he is going to have a super fight with GSP after he loses to Maia. :thumb02:



Davisty69 said:


> I want Hendo to lose because he just doesn't do it for me, however, I am pretty sure Decision Dan will wrestle another one out.


I freaking hate Dan Henderson. the guy is one of hte most boring fighters of our time and is a huge prick. I really don't understand the love for him...is it because he has one offensive weapon when standing (the big right)?

I hope Bisping wins, but wouldn't bet on him,


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I freaking hate Dan Henderson. the guy is one of hte most boring fighters of our time and is a huge prick. I really don't understand the love for him...is it because he has *one offensive weapon when standing* (the big right)?


And left hand... and sick greco throws from standing.. I'd say the reason a lot of people like him because he ISN'T a prick like most fighters, he's just a confident dude who puts on good fights. That is the logical conclusion.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheering for Hendo here. 

I don't really dislike Bisbing that much, despite the fact he was a wank on TUF this past season. I'm just hoping that Hendo lays some Bangers and Mash on his cocky attitude.

(Still think Matt Hamill was robbed in that decision and Bisping dropped down in weight to avoid his eventual beatdown and having to learn to sign the phrase "I'm a lucky bitch".)


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Bisping has got a hell of alot better since TUF, and MW is where he should be. but I still don't think he has it in him to beat Hendo. Dan has a great chin, good striking and jesus wrestling. I don't think bisping has anything to beat Dan. I mean how is bisping gonna KO Hendo? when so many before him couldn't and Dan has fought a lot of great strikers with powerful hands


----------



## RuffRyder09 (Jul 6, 2009)

Bisbing all the way!


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

Okami-Fan said:


> Bisping has got a hell of alot better since TUF, and MW is where he should be. but I still don't think he has it in him to beat Hendo. Dan has a great chin, good striking and jesus wrestling. I don't think bisping has anything to beat Dan. I mean how is bisping gonna KO Hendo? when so many before him couldn't and Dan has fought a lot of great strikers with powerful hands


Agrees


----------



## Mikeysteel (Jul 9, 2009)

Bisping is one of the most underrated UFC fighters to date 17-1 with some major wins with a points loss again Rashad Evans who went on to become one of the greats! Christ I hope Bisping 
destroys Dan Hendo!


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

yes he's underrated, but what does Bisping have to beat Hendo? Hendo is better at everything than bisping.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I really don't see Bisping winning this fight...

You guys forget that he lost to Hamill (well... it was a bs deicision in his favor, he clearly lost that fight)... we all know that Franklin did to Hamill, and Hendo beat Franklin.

Now I know this logic is flawed, but I doubt Bisping improved enough since then to do anything against Hendo.

I think Hendo will win by KO or brutal ground and pound.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

I disagree with you Drey2k bisping has improved greatly since his fight with hamill. But that being said he still does not have what it takes to beat Hendo. a few more fights and Bisping will be a very hard guy to beat, but right now he won't beat Hendo. Like I said Hendo is better all around then bisping


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

He has improved a lot, but enough for Hendo IMO.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

thats what I said, i was just stating that you said he hasn't improved since hamill since he clearly has.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Okami-Fan said:


> thats what I said, i was just stating that you said he hasn't improved since hamill since he clearly has.


I don't think you know how to read then...


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> And left hand... and sick greco throws from standing.. I'd say the reason a lot of people like him because he ISN'T a prick like most fighters, he's just a confident dude who puts on good fights. That is the logical conclusion.


Sick greco throws? When did he show these exactly? His left hand has landed in one fight really. All he has is the heavy right and that is about all he looks for too. 

And to say Dan Henderson isn't a prick is like saying Matt Hughes isn't a christian.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Bisping is being underestimated here. If he uses Franklin's gameplan and keeps things moving, he can win this fight.

He can make Henderson gas at 185. That weight cut ain't easy on Danny Boy.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


>


Now show me one at 185 because that is the weight he is fighting at...little hint also try showing something a little more recent then 2002, and he lost that fight anyway, so that really doesn't cement your argument. I think that is when he fought Arona at least. You won't find it, because Hendo is pretty average at 185 and lacks any kind of dominance.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't have to prove ANYTHING to you dude, you're obviously so far bias there isn't a point. He stood toe to toe striking with Rampage. I was more defending a guy who you said was as much of a prick as Hughes is a Christian, I don't think if you made those two polls they would be even. Have you're opinion, but to say something like that, like it is fact, just isn't FACTual. I'm just looking forward to the fight, chill out.


----------



## Liddell67 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Bisbing questions Hendersons knock out power*

Is it true Henderson has only had one KO in five years?

I'm from Scotland. We always want the English to lose.

I respect Henderson however as much as I hate to admit it Bisbing does seem to have something. Yes poor against Hamill but good against Evans(unlucky decision u could compare to Hamill) who went on to great things.

Think UFC100 is a big turning point for him. If he loses then he is going to be another 'good' fighter. However if he wins puts himself up there for a title shot and barring Lesner you don't get that unless you deserve it.


I know he is not popular in the US and believe me he is less popular in Scotland (always refers to Britain as England ie repeated references to team UK doing it for England)but must admit.

the boy can fight...

If he is right about Henderson's 'lack' of KO power then he does have a chance a good chance

thoughts please....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Actually no.... in the last 5 years he has had 3 KO VICTORIES none of which are Mirko CroCop. If Bisping thinks Henderson doesnt have power in his hands then let him land a right one and we will see if his right or not. Henderson hasnt been able to get a KO in the UFC cause everyone has been avoiding his right arm like a plague.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Bisping

Henderson's last knockout was against Wanderlei Silva in 2007 and he had a KO and a TKO in 2005 both in PRIDE. So no, it's not true.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bisping has 1 more knockout in his career than hendo, but hendo's knockouts were against much high caliber opponents. hendo is by far the superior grappler as well.

hendo has gone to decision a lot lately but look at the guys he's been fighting. many of them were titleholders and contenders.

the only guy of consequence bisping has fought is rashad and he lost that fight.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

If Bisping honestly believes that Henderson isn't packing a bomb in his right hand, he might be in for a very rude awakening.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Henderson is a 2 trick pony so most people now, like Sideways said avoid his right hand. He doesn't submit guys and he can't pass guard, his GnP is weak. So avoid his right hand and all you have to worry about is him lying on you for 3 round.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> I don't have to prove ANYTHING to you dude, you're obviously so far bias there isn't a point. He stood toe to toe striking with Rampage. I was more defending a guy who you said was as much of a prick as Hughes is a Christian, I don't think if you made those two polls they would be even. Have you're opinion, but to say something like that, like it is fact, just isn't FACTual. I'm just looking forward to the fight, chill out.


You said he had "sick greco throws" and wasn't a prick. I figured you could at least back up one of those claims with a little fact. I never said you had to prove anything. I just requested that you did because I couldn't think of any time he used his greco throws at 185 or even impressed me at that weight. Again you brought up a fight with a guy at 205 in defense of his skill. Show me a fight at 185 where he was "impressive" and show me one recently. That is all I request. 

Please don't tell me to chill out for no reason either. I was not being argumentative.

I don't really gather how you thought i was being bias by saying someone is a prick, but fail to see your own bias when you call one throw a qualification for sick greco throws.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> You said he had "sick greco throws" and wasn't a prick. I figured you could at least back up one of those claims with a little fact. I never said you had to prove anything. I just requested that you did because I couldn't think of any time he used his greco throws at 185 or even impressed me at that weight. Again you brought up a fight with a guy at 205 in defense of his skill. Show me a fight at 185 where he was "impressive" and show me one recently. That is all I request.
> 
> Please don't tell me to chill out for no reason either. I was not being argumentative.
> 
> I don't really gather how you thought i was being bias by saying someone is a prick, but fail to see your own bias when you call one throw a qualification for sick greco throws.



Show us one example where he's a prick? He's generally known as being a calm supportive and collected man, and appears so in any interview/fight/reality tv show. Generally if you have the unpopular opinion, you're burdened with presenting the proof.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Show us one example where he's a prick? He's generally known as being a calm supportive and collected man, and appears so in any interview/fight/reality tv show. Generally if you have the unpopular opinion, you're burdened with presenting the proof.


How about every post-figth interview when he loses and just makes an excuse. Is that not the most disrespectful thing to hear as a fighter that just won? Confidence is one thing but when you continue to make excuses when you lose it is a completely separate issue to me. That is why BJ has fallen out of favor with me lately...he has been making excuses too often when what he needs to do is change his approach.

If that ain't enough for you, then you are the one that is bias and not me. It is pretty much the Team Quest way too. I think you learn to complain and make excuses before they start training you.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Here we go!
Shut that pompous f... up!
WAR HENDO!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Already think he's gonna lose terrible entrance music......:confused05:

Nice entrance danny.........:thumbsup:


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

How come this fight is on before Fitch?


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, my wife and I swear we didn't think that was Bisping coming out. He dropped mass body weight or something.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Henderson takes that first round.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bisping doesn't have much coming. 10-9 Hendo, see Bisping getting KO'd.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont think Bisping has any power at this weight.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Bisping going for the takedown lol


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Bisping looks awful. I think he may have gotten the AIDS, the UFC should do a test on him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I can hear the Bisping excuses commin already.....:confused05:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Ownage Nice One Bisping stepping right into that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wow....out cold........


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Bisping is officilly morbid. WOW!!


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Right hand of god.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Finally!q! There Is A God!! Out Cold


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

YYYYYYEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!!! KO OF THE YEAR

Hendo shuts the Brits Bitch mouth


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

*omfg!!!!!*


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

KO of the night nominee. Bisping needs to gain that weight back. He looked too sickly


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

OMFG that was awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Here on Bispings Island LMAO, He is probably on his dream island now.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW just wow.


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

omg that was nasty


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Dam Bigsbing got knocked out


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

HOLY ****! I think that Is the most brutal knock out I have ever seen!


That'll be *.GIF of the year


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

UFC 100 is freaking epic so far.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

DAMNNNNNN **** ya, talk more shit bisping LOL


WAR HENDERSONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Alright, Hendo Is officially my new hero!
I cant belive he said flat out that the 2nd one was to shut him up alittle more


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Why did that idiot Bisping keep circling left? He had gotten tagged countless times and still didn't listen to his corner...


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Ridiculous KO.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That was brutal! Then a follow-up superman punch to the ground.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Michael "out for the Count" bisping


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> Why did that idiot Bisping keep circling left? He had gotten tagged countless times and still didn't listen to his corner...



stupid and or cocky


----------



## ssob (Jun 20, 2009)

i like how the people that hated bispings shit talking are shit talkers themselves :thumb02: , i wanted a bisping win just as he is english but had hendo winning obviously lol


----------



## Grindyourmind (Nov 20, 2008)

holy shit!!!!! that second punch nearly killed bisping. he will be sore for a year


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

thats right up there with liddell/evans and cro cop/gonzaga

honestly didnt see that coming, just like the other ko's


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

mwhite18 said:


> Michael "out for the Count" bisping


Michael "can you count how many fingers I'm holding up...Michael...hello? ooh yaa that's right he's out cold" bisping


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Tomorrow I will screenshot Hendo laying vertical In the air with a big right inches infront of Bisping's already knocked out face and put It as a background on my desktop


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

mwhite18 said:


> Michael "out for the Count" bisping


Love it. Kudos to you.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

nice ending to a boring fight.
like 2 blokes outside a bar


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

GSP vs Alves already... over to that thread!
******* Epic card so far!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Already think he's gonna lose terrible entrance music......:confused05:
> 
> Nice entrance danny.........:thumbsup:


 
Told you......


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Hendo looked like Chuck in this fight, just waiting to hit the big shot...

He won't be able to do that with anderson.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh well. Wanted Bisp to win, thought he could like he beat Leben. But Hendo scared him into circling the wrong way, then whacked him. On the plus side I'm vaguely glad Bisp didn't get away with just running away the whole fight.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Hendo vs Bisping*

http://pics.smotri.com/scrubber_custom8.swf?file=v1049452ba26&bufferTime=3&autoStart=false&str_lang=eng&xmlsource=http%3A%2F%2Fpics.smotri.com%2Fcskins%2Floadup%2Fskin_color_green.xml&xmldatasource=http%3A%2F%2Fpics.smotri.com%2Fskin_ng.xml

This is the entire Hendo vs Bisping fight.

PASSWORD is: 56844


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

That just reminded me exactly of the Ricky hatton/Pacqiaou fight. Bisping was clearly not even in the same league as Henderson. What i really dont appreciate is the trash talk in that fight and how Henderson just dropped a massive punch on top on Mike, after he clearly looked at him and knew he was already out. 

WTf is up with that? Incredible KO by Henderson, but i thought that after punch and the trash talk was just completley out of order. No matter how much you dont like some one, you dont knock some one out like that and then talk shit. Same as Brock, except this fight was worse.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont understand how Bisping just kept circling in the wrong freakin direction....you would think that was cemented in his brain before his brain was de-cemented......:confused02:


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

mwhite18 said:


> Michael "out for the Count" bisping


Now THAT is epic!!!


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

lol I'm smiling like a fat kid in a candy store cus Bisping just got exposed!


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> That just reminded me exactly of the Ricky hatton/Pacqiaou fight. Bisping was clearly not even in the same league as Henderson. What i really dont appreciate is the trash talk in that fight and how Henderson just dropped a massive punch on top on Mike, after he clearly looked at him and knew he was already out.
> 
> WTf is up with that? Incredible KO by Henderson, but i thought that after punch and the trash talk was just completley out of order. No matter how much you dont like some one, you dont knock some one out like that and then talk shit. Same as Brock, except this fight was worse.


I agree about the Hatton comparison with the KO. Definately a humbling defeat.

I dont really call what Hendo said trash talk. He isn't a notorious trash talker. Yeah he threw an unnecessary punch, but at least he admitted it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Now Bisping and Rashad have both been bruatlized at least once. Now they get REALLY good. Very happy with the knockout.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Finally exposed Bisping for all around mediocracy. Lets circle into is power punch I am freaking idoit!


----------



## Big Chief (Jan 20, 2009)

*that was great*

I will have a great sleep knowing that bisbing finally got what was coming to him:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Simmi said:


> I agree about the Hatton comparison with the KO. Definately a humbling defeat.
> 
> I dont really call what Hendo said trash talk. He isn't a notorious trash talker. Yeah he threw an unnecessary punch, but at least he admitted it.


 
you keep throwin till they pull you off.....:thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I can hear the Bisping excuses commin already.....:confused05:


No excuses here. I love Bisping and wanted him to win. He got KTFO.

Stupid ass circling, don't you know you have to circle to the RIGHT for a big right hand. Guess he really did keep the Leben gameplan.

<3 Hendo as well so isn't too bad, but omfg what a fricken KO.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/sport/...flattened-by-henderson-and-taken-to-hospital/


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> WTf is up with that? Incredible KO by Henderson, but i thought that after punch and the trash talk was just completley out of order. No matter how much you dont like some one, you dont knock some one out like that and then talk shit. Same as Brock, except this fight was worse.


I fast forwarded that to get to the next fight. But if Hendo did trash talk Bisp after that is pretty crappy. The extra punch - well he's just making sure, heat of the moment etc. But after winning why be a jerk about it?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

DropKicker said:


> lol I'm smiling like a fat kid in a candy store cus Bisping just got exposed!


Wow, Bisping was up against an olympian and decorated wrestler. It's not like he was fighting a can. To be honest, my head said Hendo and my heart said Bisping. I kinda started to dislike Bisping a lil myself after his antics on TUF 9 but I still kinda wanted him to win in the end. That said, i'm not THAT upset that Hendo won because Hendo is a decent man. Sometimes.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Dear Michael Bisping,

Please refer back to striking 101- Do not circle to the left when facing an opponent with a huge right hand.

Sincerely,

xbrokenshieldx

P.S.- Hendo, amazing diving right hand at the end.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Hendo is the man,, he did and said exactly what he needed to ,, technically it was a great legal shot, "referee" stops the fight,, but what Hendo said afterwards was great, yeh "I threw that last one just to shut him up somemore",,, HAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH the whole payperview was worth it for that fight,,


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> you keep throwin till they pull you off.....:thumbsup:


Memories of Remco Pardoel vs. Orlando Weit...


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

*Is Hendo... [SPOILER]*

...gonna get rapped for the punch to a KO'd opponent?

I already hearing whispers from commentators about Hendo's un-sportsman like conduct, hitting Bisping whilst knowing he was out...

Trash talking aside, he shouldn't have done it and definitely shouldn't have admitted it.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

thought he was doing good avoiding that right hand for a while, then.....yeah lmao


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

It was unnecessary. I understand he didn't like Bisping, but there was no need for that. Bisping is now in hospital because of that and may be prone to KO's in the future.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If Bisping stuck with the plan he could have outpointed him, but he didn't listen to his own corners. Paid the price...dearly. Actually picked him to win by UD, but oh wellz at least GSP won. Guess he deserved it for talking about how he was going to KO Dan. Karmic boomerang...


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

I just dont know why he admitted it. It was classless. He already destroyed Bisping.


----------



## FactioNN (Aug 4, 2007)

I have mad respect for Henderson now. Great game plan and great power I didnt understand how he did so well until this fight. Poor showing by Bisping after the 1st round his corner telling him specifically not to turn to the left and he continued to do so and got put in a coma.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

hvendlor said:


> I already hearing whispers from commentators about Hendo's un-sportsman like conduct, hitting Bisping whilst knowing he was out...
> 
> Trash talking aside, he shouldn't have done it and definitely shouldn't have admitted it.


yha when he said it I couldnt tell if he was joking or not. Its not he first time a koed opponent has been hit. don't think much will happen because of it though.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

I heavily doubt it, I mean if Rampage didn't get fined or in trouble when he KO'ed Wanderlei then Hendo should be safe as well. At the end of the day these guys are fighters, and when you get under someones skin, or trash on them, well your going to be resolving it in the worst of all places, the octagon.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

If anything Mario should be blamed, he just stood by as he saw Bisping fall lifeless to the mat. Hendo did what he had to do to make sure he was out for good.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

I think it was just more of a killer instinct move... maybe Hendo should'nt have said that after the fight to Rogan about that punch being a lil extra to shut up Bisping... but cmon this aint nothing new... if Hendo gets punished so should've rampage have been after his late puch to Wandy after the KO...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I doubt Hendo saw Bisping out cold and thought 'Why not eh?'

He was probably just joking around with Rogan, yes he trash talked but trash talking was pivital to that fight. 

(Coming from a Bisping fan)


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> It was unnecessary. I understand he didn't like Bisping, but there was no need for that. Bisping is now in hospital because of that and may be prone to KO's in the future.


well to be honest bisping would have been hospitalized anyway. 

I guess I agree with SIC more of a refereeing problem than anything.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> It was unnecessary. I understand he didn't like Bisping, but there was no need for that. Bisping is now in hospital because of that and may be prone to KO's in the future.


He'd have been in hospital anyway after the first one but yeah it was pretty brutal.

I still cant believe he admitted it. He could have just said he didn't immediately realise he was out. I dont know whether it's good or bad to have said that.

They still gave Rampage the KO of the night after some even more blatant shots on Wand. Fact is until the ref steps in it's not an illegal blow.

Awesome KO though!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Did Rampage get heat like this when he took an extra shot at Wandy (my memory sucks haha)?


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

I never heard a fighter admitting they hit an opponent they knew was already out before.

This goes beyond too far beyond 'making sure'


----------



## Dedicate (Aug 10, 2008)

I doubt anything bad will come of it. The fight, in this case, is not over until the Ref stops it.


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> It was unnecessary. I understand he didn't like Bisping, but there was no need for that. Bisping is now in hospital because of that and may be prone to KO's in the future.


----------



## The_Nightmare (Jul 12, 2009)

i like bisping and all but that knockout was sickening. the minute or two he was unconcious was pretty worrying he looked in pretty bad shape but thats what happens when you circle into a hendo right hand. didn't agree with henderson joking about the extra blow though cause in a sport like this there's always a danger of some long term damage being done. he wouldn't have made that joke if bisping didn't wake up so the fact that he did shouldn't change anything. those extra blows can be the difference and shouldn't be taken as a joke.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

He obviously didn't do it "shut him up" he was in the middle of the fight and wanted to make sure it was over. He just said that to be funny.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh man, I think I came a little after Hendo KTFO ed Bisping. I sooo wanted that to happen. Now my life is complete.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> He obviously didn't do it "shut him up" he was in the middle of the fight and wanted to make sure it was over. He just said that to be funny.


 
.....:thumbsup:


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Until the ref stops the fight, you keep fighting. As he just stated in the ESPN post fight interview...he was "already in the air with his hand about to connect" when he knew that Bisping was full out. Er...too late at that point.

But, it's not his job to hold back. It's his job to fight until he is told to stop.

This is a freakin' dangerous sport. It's a gat-dam violent sport. You're gonna be in a position to get hurt more than once in a career and there have been any number of fights I have watched where a completely out opponent has been punched (and punched hard) a second (or third) time. If you are not ready to take that chance then you should not ever step into that Octagon.

And Bisping might have finally learned to shut his freakin' mouth and not talk so much trash about someone who was/is COMPLETELY out of his league. Mike is a good fighter, but he's a long way from being able to stand in the company that Dan Henderson comes from.

Frankly, it's about time a fighter sent "The Count" packing.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> .....:thumbsup:


Well geesh half the people on here think that Hendo in the middle of the fight hit him with the right and then thought to himself "this will shut him up!" and then dove for the other shot.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> It was unnecessary. I understand he didn't like Bisping, but there was no need for that. Bisping is now in hospital because of that and may be prone to KO's in the future.


Yeah, I'm sure every fighter thinks, "Hm, well, I should probably check myself in case *insert fighter* becomes more prone to KOs! That just wouldn't be nice!


----------



## The_Nightmare (Jul 12, 2009)

i agree he had the right to throw the extra blow and im sure anybody would have i just think its wrong to joke about it. as you never know what effect that little bit more damage can have.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I haven't seen it but it sounds like a disgraceful thing to do. I haven't seen it but if Bisping was clearly out cold and he did it to "shut him up" then he should get 50% of his pay cut.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Dedicate said:


> I doubt anything bad will come of it. The fight, in this case, is not over until the Ref stops it.


yha a perfect example of that is the the ken shamrock vs kimo fight where although ken dosent knock him out cold but kimo was in no condition to fight and the ref wouldn't stop the fight until ken delivered that last punch while kimo was on the ground. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps0RnDhfAA4


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm sorry but I didn't get to hear the post fight interview, so I could be a little off. But even if Hendo did say he threw that extra punch to shut up Bisping, that's not exactly admitting he threw the punch knowing Bisping was completely out, just the "I threw it to send a message" kinda comment (we can argue whether Hendo knew Bisping was out or not, but thats another discussion). I am in-between on how I feel about the punch, but right now I really don't care as much as I normally do because bad blood between fighters creates this.

If I could get a vid or sound file of the post fight interview it may help me get an understanding of the comment.


----------



## Wadoboy (Jul 12, 2009)

This will be very tough for Bisping to bounce back from, his first real challenge at 185lbs and he looked seriously outclassed. Where next?


----------



## zooyork (Jan 25, 2009)

Darkwraith said:


> Oh man, I think I came a little after Hendo KTFO ed Bisping. I sooo wanted that to happen. Now my life is complete.


 could not have said it better myself my friend! what a great day/night! 

Oh and i love how hendo said "i wanted to shut him up" "well theres no shutting him up" great!!!! i cant stand bispings mouth. as a fighter you cant take anything away from him but his mouth wrote a check his ass couldnt CASH!


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

It's a fight guys - man up a little here mmmk? Hendo was doing what he was paid to do and he did it devastatingly well. Never stop til the ref says to.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Technically, Hendo wasn't in the wrong, even if he did do it on purpose, as you are supposed to fight until the ref stops it, which he did.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

The refs need more training. Or maybe two refs in the ring.

Doesn't make me like Hendo that he talked trash after he won though.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

no....
technically Bisping's head wasnt 100% on the ground, layed out and KO'ed


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice note for everyone to go night night on.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Technically, Hendo wasn't in the wrong, even if he did do it on purpose, as you are supposed to fight until the ref stops it, which he did.


Bingo, no fault of his. But man in the replays it looks NASTY!!!


----------



## MikeyD (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, it's a scary thing when somebody gets hit after being out but it happens a lot in the UFC. He should just get a fine or something simple in my honest opinion. Perhaps like 2 or 3 thousand dollars (not much for a fight bonus) because it can really end somebody's career. Wanderlei (sp?) has been damaged for a while now.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

This couldn't have ended better. Before, I said that I hoped that the first punch from Hendo would knock Bisping out. But this was way better. A spanking, and then severe punishment.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

TALENT said:


> It's a fight guys - man up a little here mmmk? Hendo was doing what he was paid to do and he did it devastatingly well. Never stop til the ref says to.


It's also a professional sport, if someone is knocked out and you smash them with a clean shot(He is ok, how is he going to stop it) it can cause serious problems.

Being knocked out is the brain shutting down temporarily to recover, what happens when you hit it again? With a power shot that might as well be a punching bag. It can cause permanent damage.

It's like someone who injures there spine. it should be fine if it's treated properly but if you go and punch the guy in the spine after it he could have permanent spinal damage.

To his defense the ref hadn't stopped it yet but he admitted he did it on purpose which is disgraceful in my opinion.

the match was still going, he won't get anything for it but it was a cheap/disgraceful act.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

this happens nearly every time someone gets koed why is every one whining about it now?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

hvendlor said:


> ...gonna get rapped for the punch to a KO'd opponent?
> 
> I already hearing whispers from commentators about Hendo's un-sportsman like conduct, hitting Bisping whilst knowing he was out...
> 
> Trash talking aside, he shouldn't have done it and definitely shouldn't have admitted it.


please tell me this is joke, or at least that you are very new to MMA. the rule is you stop when the ref makes you. end of story.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont think people can really blame Mario for this one to be honest. There was no way he could have stepped in between those two punches. Hendo was straight down on him but there was clearly a moment where he could have stopped.

Maybe they will shave a little off the KO of the night bonus. But I'm not too fussed about it. Will be interesting to hear what Bisping says when he fully regains his senses next week.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Until the ref stops it, the fighter should keep fighting. I don't blame Hendo for dropping that bomb. If the ref had called the fight and Hendo threw it, ok, but the ref didn't even though Bisping was clearly out.

Ref's fault, not Dan's, IMO.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Shogun_Is_Champ said:


> If anything Mario should be blamed, he just stood by as he saw Bisping fall lifeless to the mat. Hendo did what he had to do to make sure he was out for good.


Exactly, you are supposed to keep fighting until the ref stops the action, Rashad did it to Salmon, Gonzaga did it to Cro Cop, Rampage to Wandy, Penn to Uno, so on and so on, it definitely is not cool or ok but it is a "HEAT OF THE MOMENT" thing, now if the ref had stepped in and Hendo moved around him to hit Bisping that would def be a different story, at the end of the day I am super phsyched that Bisping got KTFO, good fighter but def not a great fighter as he led himself to believe.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> this happens nearly every time someone gets koed why is every one whining about it now?


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

FFS. one strike to a downed opponent is NOTHING, mario is not the Flash and cannot determine an opponent is finished, leap several feet across the octagon, and prevent any further damage in the time it takes to finish 1 strike.

WTF at all these crazy people coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Judoka said:


> It's also a professional sport, if someone is knocked out and you smash them with a clean shot(He is ok, how is he going to stop it) it can cause serious problems.
> 
> Being knocked out is the brain shutting down temporarily to recover, what happens when you hit it again? With a power shot that might as well be a punching bag. It can cause permanent damage.
> 
> ...


The chances of any real or lasting damage from ONE additional punch is almost too slim to calculate. People who suffer permanent damage from punches usually develop it over time from hundreds maybe thousands of punches. 

This fact is one of the reasons the UFC is so much safer than boxing. Fighters tend to mix up styles rather than just punch someone in the head for 15 rounds. 

So no offense but if you try to offer a possible medical issue that could have resulted from that hit please at least know what you are talking about.




HexRei said:


> FFS. one strike to a downed opponent is NOTHING, mario is not the Flash and cannot determine an opponent is finished, leap several feet across the octagon, and prevent any further damage in the time it takes to finish 1 strike.
> 
> WTF at all these crazy people coming out of the woodwork.


Bingo


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

HexRei said:


> FFS. *one strike to a downed opponent is NOTHING, mario is not the Flash and cannot determine an opponent is finished, leap several feet across the octagon, and prevent any further damage in the time it takes to finish 1 strike.*
> WTF at all these crazy people coming out of the woodwork.


:thumbsup:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Judoka said:


> It's also a professional sport, if someone is knocked out and you smash them with a clean shot(He is ok, how is he going to stop it) it can cause serious problems.
> 
> Being knocked out is the brain shutting down temporarily to recover, what happens when you hit it again? With a power shot that might as well be a punching bag. It can cause permanent damage.
> 
> ...


If a fighter can in the heat of the moment stop themselves from doing an illegal strike (nut shot, soccer kick, etc) they can stop themselves from hitting a ko'd fighter.
We see fighters stop themselves before the ref stops them all the time, so we know it isn't that hard to do.



americanfighter said:


> this happens nearly every time someone gets koed why is every one whining about it now?


Because he admitted it was on purpose. When BJ / Babalu held a choke too long (not nearly as dangerous) and admitted it, people went craaazzzy. Babalu got cut. Monkeys were jumping up and down hooting and flinging shit like nobody's business.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Just watched it again. It all happened so quick. Not a single thing Mario Yamasaki can do.

He was directly behind Dan when the punch is thrown, and when it connects he runs immediately and slides to Bisping's side - by which time Dan is already standing up.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

TALENT said:


> The chances of any real or lasting damage from ONE additional punch is almost too slim to calculate. People who suffer permanent damage from punches usually develop it over time from hundreds maybe thousands of punches.
> 
> This fact is one of the reasons the UFC is so much safer than boxing. Fighters tend to mix up styles rather than just punch someone in the head for 15 rounds.
> 
> So no offense but if you try to offer a possible medical issue that could have resulted from that hit please at least know what you are talking about.


Maybe when conscious.

If most guys in the UFC let each other punch each other in the jaw then will KO each other with a clean shot. They are professionals and are good at defending it.

My point which you missed is yes, these athletes can take loads of shots but their brain isn't temporary shut down to recover. Think of what you can do? The brain doesn't do it because it's bored and feels like shutting down temporarily. It's already in a state of emergency to recover.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I got nothing against Bisping, however, that was one of the most amazing knockouts that I have ever seen. It almost seemed like Dan wound up like a baseball pitch, and then BAM!! Then he just flies in with what seemed to be one of the most fierce follow up punches that I have ever seen. It seems that Michael must have really pissed Dan off at some point during the show. 

I'm glad Michael is ok, he looked pretty damn stiff for a bit, and grats to Dangerous Dan for the win and for putting on such an exciting show.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

*well bisping really stuck his foot in his mouth*

well after all the trash talk on tuff and all the statements that he is going to ko hendo and out wrestle him he gets koed. 

he really bit off more than he could chew on this one and has to be feeling foolish now.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Anybody notice this was the same combo Randy threw to knock down Tim? Don't know why I thought that was so important. Probably just too much of a Randy mark. I haven't read this whole thread but in the other thread Hendo and Yamasaki were getting shat on for the extra hit. I think Hendo couldn't stop the hit by the time he realized Bisping was out and there was no way Yamasaki was going to make to stop it. As for the comment, who cares??


----------



## Freeway.86 (Aug 26, 2007)

You know what's really funny?

Bisping was right. Henderson didn't take him down lol 

Greatest knockout I've ever seen.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That alone made the whole event for me. I'm SO happy. :thumb02:


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Judoka said:


> Maybe when conscious.
> 
> If most guys in the UFC let each other punch each other in the jaw then will KO each other with a clean shot. They are professionals and are good at defending it.
> 
> My point which you missed is yes, these athletes can take loads of shots but their brain isn't temporary shut down to recover. Think of what you can do? The brain doesn't do it because it's bored and feels like shutting down temporarily. It's already in a state of emergency to recover.


Well if you aren't happy without even having watched it. I'd suggest you dont watch the slow motion replays! Brutal.


----------



## Tap77 (Jul 12, 2009)

Im so happy henderson shut him up, he really needed to be humbled.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Simmi said:


> Well if you aren't happy without even having watched it. I'd suggest you dont watch the slow motion replays! Brutal.


Not my point, I am not talking about this fight in particular but the sport as a whole.

Landing shots on purpose to an already unconscious can be very dangerous is and disgraceful.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Instinct. It's not like he hit him after the fight was over like his bitch training partner Soki.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Yeah how can u not root for hendo quite confidence and a brawler im happy for him. I thought he would win but wanted to see bisping win just so we can see some else fight silva but after that hendo definitley deserves it.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I guess you could say Bisping was down for the "count"! Jajaja I am so funny.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

well I am sure bisping will start bitching about this the first chance he gets. he always finds something to whine about.

One this happens so much it shouldnt be that big a deal.

two I think hendo was joking. 

three even if he did is there any way to be sure he knew bisping was completely out the second puch came less than a second after bisping hit the ground. 

four even if he ment to do it and knew bisping was out the rules state that you keep fighting till the ref stops the fight so hendo was in no fault according to the rules. The blow would be compleatly legal.

five things happen so quickly in there I really dont think the guys really think through it between every punch.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

All I have to say is ****!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Prolific said:


> Yeah how can u not root for hendo quite confidence and a brawler im happy for him. I thought he would win but wanted to see bisping win just so we can see some else fight silva but after that hendo definitley deserves it.


Yah that's exactly my thoughts. Think we all knew it was bound to happen. That was a home run...


----------



## canuckchuck (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't have time to read it all but hey POWW suckers


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

nope, Dan's job to go until the ref stops it, it would be very hypocritical to do something to Dan and not punish Rampage for what he did to Wanderlei.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

name goes here said:


> If a fighter can in the heat of the moment stop themselves from doing an illegal strike (nut shot, soccer kick, etc) they can stop themselves from hitting a ko'd fighter.
> We see fighters stop themselves before the ref stops them all the time, so we know it isn't that hard to do.
> 
> 
> ...


Diiferent circumsatnces, Babalu was asked to let go by the ref and was even grabbed and had to be wrestled off, BJ also was about to get warned and grabbed but then let go of Pulver...Completely different than a KO


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm glad he destroyed Bisping, and then destroyed him again.

No punishment necessary.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Whats the big deal Rampage did it too to Silva but technically they are allowed to until the ref stops the fight and Hendo did just that.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

I personally have no problem with that last shot. Until the ref steps in, the opponent is fair game. Hendo didn't do anything wrong and certainly shouldn't be reprimanded for it. He just did what any fighter should do and keep going until the fight is stopped. Did he know Bisping was out after the punch? Probably. He basically admitted as much. Still, it's a moot point as far as I'm concerned.

Bisping is easily one of my least favorite fighters and before the fight I had this horrible feeling that he would find some way of eeking out an upset, but I'm happy Hendo proved me wrong. Incredible KO.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrZPVn2kT8A


 Bisping deserved it, and it was just unusually devastating. It's ******* Henderson, of course his follow up blow is going to be epic.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

DragonStriker said:


> Whats the big deal Rampage did it too to Silva but technically they are allowed to until the ref stops the fight and Hendo did just that.


the big deal is that GB's golden boy just got KTFO and some people cant handle it.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Henderson did Bisping a huge favor, The Spider would have dismembered Bisping.

Thank you Hendo, you made my night. I can sleep better tonight.


LOL at all the noobs who think Bisping is such a great fighter.

VISCIOUS KNOCKOUT GOOD NIGHT BITCH raise01:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

same bomb was dropped on wandy after he was KOd. if what he did was that bad, rampage should have been cutx10


----------



## canuckchuck (Oct 15, 2006)

wow people you don't just stand there after you think you may have landed the blow that finished it. you continue till the ref stops it ,this is why i do not take this forum seriously there are to many uneducated arm chair experts but i still look and laugh


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

What a vicous KO... Just ridiculous. And the shot afterwards was simply beautiful


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It's so damn knarly... One of those 'cant stop watching but want to look away' KO's.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

was it in bad taste? probably. was hendo in the wrong? no, fight until the ref stops it, regardless. did i love every moment of it and then jump up and down like an idiot with a huge erection and cheer and scream and spill beer after this happened? no, i did not have an erection.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

here is the end of the fight













sorry double post >_<


----------



## Guile (Jul 12, 2009)

I love it when Bisping finally wakes up, he's saying "what happened?".

Gotta love the right hand of hendo.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Did Hendo know he was already out before he hit him with that flying forearm? Maybe. But you fight until the ref stops it. What if Bisping had gotten up and won the fight? Everyone would have been bashing Hendo for not going in for the kill.

His comment was definitely out of line though. Bisping is a dick, but c'mon Hendo. Haven't you ever heard the term "plausible deniability" before?


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Hendo had to deal with Bisping for an extended period of time. I think that it's unfair for people to judge his actions. I'm sure that we all have had thoughts about smashing co-workers heads in. Bisping pranced around the whole season of TUF and Hendo basically kept quiet. Tonight he gave his retort to all of Bisping's statements. Hendo has always given class where it's due. Think back of his ko over Renzo Gracie. It's probably not the best for the sport, but fighters are human and they get amped up.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

xeberus said:


> here is the end of the fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost laugh when I see Hendo going in for that second punch, because I can just imagine a thought bubble coming out of his head saying "OH HELL YEAH!"


----------



## flyinhawyn (Feb 5, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Nice note for everyone to go night night on.


:thumb02:Haha that really made my day I watched that gif for like 5 mins lmao, I've haven't been so happy to see someone get KTFO since RASHED got ktfo, I'm glad hendo was the one to do it tooraise01:, that was awesome since I missed the fight. BISPING VS RASHAD II !!! lol

I gotta watch this fight somehow is it online anywhere?


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

*Bisping does he really want to fight?*

Ever since Bisping started fighting decent opponents he gives the impression of being very nervous in the octagon, he doesnt hit and run he runs and once in a while hits.
The guy has talent but what the hell is he doing, i didnt expect him to win against Hendo and i dont honestly think anyone did. 
Bisping needs to leave the wolfs lair and find a camp that will push him to believing in himself and develop aggression, perhaps ATT or Blackhouse, either way his loss via the brutal KO will either make him or break him.


----------



## Rammsoldat (May 24, 2009)

I wanted him to win but goddam hendo made a fool of him, herded him about the cage like a sheepdog and then BAM! IVE HAD ENOUGH OF YOU BISPING and he's out.

Its not even like you can say "oh mike was fighting poorly" because he was well aware that hendo was lining him up for the right, mikes corner were screaming at him about it in the break between rounds 1 & 2.

good fight though, mike was well and truley KTFO


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

that has to be one of the hardest KO's I have ever seen. Both of them.:thumb02:


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

I think there's nothing wrong with the hit and run tactic. He just doesn't do it so well, even with the fight with Leben, you always felt he could get caught at any time, numerous times he ducks out of the way of punches that miss him by an inch.

If you watch Machida, Anderson or GSP they can do hit and run and put themselves out of danger while countering at the right time

Also, hit and run only works if you can hit. At middleweight I think Bisping has no power at all and therefore relies on jabbing and getting a decision. Meaning he has 3 rounds where there's always a chance one of those shots he usually ducks out of the way of, hits. Which is what happened.

This is a major loss for him. I think he's really gonna have to dig deep to get over it. His records speaks for itself, he's yet to beat anybody of significance.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bisping got well and truely KTFO then. Was a good fight, and I could see as soon as Bisping continued to circle towards Hendo's right that he was going to be in trouble. Hendo looked to really have trained hard for the fight, and showed no signs of his age, nice to see. Bisping was right about 1 thing though, Hendo didn't take him down


----------



## Rammsoldat (May 24, 2009)

i wouldnt say hendo was in the wrong. He needs to make sure the fight is over and ive seen people fall like they've been ko'd many times before and when they hit the mat they slide backa nd hop up to their feet a bit rocked.


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## CH3TN!K (May 25, 2009)

*Bisping IS a Douche Bag*

The was an amazing hit,and then the elbo OMG i love seeing Bispings head bounce against the mat. Finally that ***** ass Brit was shut up(no disrespect to u English men and women out there). Hendo did a great job taging Bisping ans Bisping did have some ok counters, but Henderson is just to bad ass.

Here is the link if u missed the second American victory in the Revolutionary War!!!

http://mma-hits.com/fight-video/mma-video/ufc-100-dan-henderson-vs-michael-bisping-fight-video/


----------



## sunley213 (Feb 5, 2007)

Have to say that second punch was out of character for Hendo. Seen him stop throwing punches before when his opponent was out. I'd like to think he was court up in the moment.

Just wonder what peoples reaction would be if the situation was reversed?


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's a fight, if Bisping wants to talk crap for months, he deserves to get abit of a smacking. I like Bisping, I don't agree with all the abuse he gets, but he had this coming to him. If you talk this much shit to a guy like Henderson you deserve to get KTFO....twice. No problem with it for me.


----------



## CH3TN!K (May 25, 2009)

IDK but Bisping would have made a huge seen if the situation was reversed.

Someone suggested cutting off Bisping's nuts to shut him up but then we would have to listen to him even more and he would sound like a 12 year old school girl,F#$K THAT!!! So we have to settle with Hedos major rapage of Bispings face.


----------



## sunley213 (Feb 5, 2007)

The main difference between Bisping hit and run and Machida, Anderson or GSP is power in the stand-up. Hendo just kept coming forward and was unafraid of Bisping catching him. Do that again Any of the three fighter mentioned and you would be in big trouble.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

I bet you lot would have loved it if hendo jumped up and down on the unconscious bisping until his skull caved in.
As much as it was great to see bisping get knocked out...that second punch was cowardly and the reaction to it from hendo, the smirking joe rogan and you lot is quite shocking.
Its a classy sport we love :thumbsup:


----------



## charliee13 (Jun 1, 2009)

The whole time i was watching the fight i was wincing and ducking every punch hendo threw, i think bisping is good and im a brit i was gutted he got KO in such emphatic fashion, he cant use those tactics against opponents like hendo, it was only a matter of time be for he went down, he didnt look confident either!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Bisping has little power because he is always on his toes and never plants himself ergo he runs he loses.
He is a fairly big middleweight and could with the right training become a harder striker but does he want to fight or merely tap away?


----------



## sunley213 (Feb 5, 2007)

CH3TN!K said:


> IDK but Bisping would have made a huge seen if the situation was reversed.
> 
> Someone suggested cutting off Bisping's nuts to shut him up but then we would have to listen to him even more and he would sound like a 12 year old school girl,F#$K THAT!!! So we have to settle with Hedos major rapage of Bispings face.



I'm not talking about how Bisping would of reacted, yes he talk a lot of crap before a fight. I mean fans in general, my guess would be called for Bisping to be dropped from the UFC.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

bisping seemed very nervous in this fight and was petrified of being hit. he didn't really commit to any strikes and most of them were thrown from too far out to even land.

during the fight i realized hendo controlled exactly where this fight went. bisping talked alot of smack, so hendo wanted to knock him out and as the fight went on it seemed the ko was inevitable. hendo kept throwing that huge right hand, which bisping narrowly escaped but it was only a matter of time.

this fight showed that bisping is a long way from being a title threat. he's well rounded but to be the best you need to be great in at least one style (be it striking,wrestling or jujitsu) and he simply isn't.


----------



## charliee13 (Jun 1, 2009)

those right hands are scary lol, but he wont catch Anderson Silva with one of those, i think it came down to Bisping choking under the pressure of the fight.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I was thinking watching this from about 30 seconds in that there was just no way Bisping could win that fight.

Don't think he had a plan B either. 

Like Joe Rogan said, it will be tough to come back from. Not only after being brutally KO'd, but also because his strategy was exposed so badly.

Maybe after such a bad loss he might get that fight with DaMarques...


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

I think Dan Hardy will now become the new leader of the brit pack...

It will be interesting to see who Bisping's next opponent is but my feeling is that he needs some kind of name, not just another nobody like Charles Mcarthy or Jason Day.


----------



## goodink (Jul 10, 2009)

*A good Lesson for Bisping*

I am a Brit. I respect Bisping but i am not a fan.

I have never really been impressed with the way he fights. As soon as he got beat at 205 he dropped to 185. Is he now going to cut to 170? (joke).

He has never really impressed in any of his fights. He is great business for the UFC as he is the perfect marketing tool for the UFC in the UK. Deep down i think we all knew he's not world class. I don't think he ever will be. 

I think his skill set is average, he is sort of OK at everything. It makes him a jack of all trades but a master of none. His opponents have nothing to really fear or stay away from. He has fought two good opponents in Hendo and Evans. Two losses. The rest of his record shows us a dubious decision win over Matt Hamill and some wins over some other OK guys.

Fair play to Bisping he has become well known and one of the most prominent graduates of the TUF system (along with Evans and Forrest).

As for his future, i see him headlining another UK card. I don't think the UFC will give him an easy one, maybe Rich Franklin.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

hvendlor said:


> I think Dan Hardy will now become the new leader of the brit pack...
> 
> It will be interesting to see who Bisping's next opponent is but my feeling is that he needs some kind of name, not just another nobody like Charles Mcarthy or Jason Day.


Give him Belcher next maybe.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually thought Bisping would win UD by outpointing Dan. It could have had he followed a better game plan. He got KOed the same way Chuck did with the right hook. Bad footwork, movement and his hands weren't up. He probably was nervous cuz he wasn't listening to his camp and he went back to his old habits. Dan has been with the best of em...Vitor x2, Wand x2, Rampage, A. Silva, etc. If he could withstand them he can pretty much take on any MW/LHW. 

Should have known it was comin' so wasn't surprised at all. Too bad cuz I wanted to see The Spider dismantle him although I think he's fairly talented. One by one the TUF winners are getting destroyed. Come to think of it if I were in Dan's position I would have been wondering why he was mouthing off so much for an MMA fighter who's as decorated as himself. Back to the drawing board.

Think Hendo should fight the winner of Nate vs Maia then challenge "The Spider."


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

goodink said:


> As for his future, i see him headlining another UK card. I don't think the UFC will give him an easy one, maybe Rich Franklin.


Rich Franklin is fighting at Light Heavyweight.

Perhaps he could fight the loser of Nate vs Maia. Or Thales Leites. Some guy who has also just fallen short of the top tier.


----------



## MADBADGER (Jul 12, 2009)

*Michael "Down for The Count" Bisping*

I hate to see any fighter get hit while K.O'd, but in this case I'll make an exception. Thank you Hendo for silencing this Euro clown!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I think it is mainly because Bisping is a points fighter whereas Hendo CAN finish a fight and finished this one.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Rampage's hits on Silva was wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy worst, with the ref grabbing a hold of him while he pounds away.

This was nothing compared to that.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

MADBADGER said:


> I hate to see any fighter get hit while K.O'd!


do not look at my sig


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

It almost looked to me that Bisping used the exact same strategy as the Leben fight. Circle to the left and try and pitter patter away to a decision. 

It was a brutal KO but if your gonna backtrack like that and use zero head movement with your chin in the air like that its always a high possibility.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I am also quite disturbed by the reactions of some people in this thread. Now i have already admitted that Bisping was completley outclassed in that fight, and yes there was some trash talk and banter from mike before the fight. But do not for one minute think that Mike didnt have the upmost respect for Henderson as a fighter, because he did and he as actually stated this.

Then some one posts a link, stating that Bisping was immediatley sent to the hospital to be checked out and your all laughing at how Henderson was trash talking after the fight. I think that is just pathetic. That shit talk from Henderson has really made me lose all respect for him as a human being. Did he not even think of Bispings wife and kids watching the fight, i think it is just awful behaviour and horrible sportsmanship.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Here we go!
> Shut that pompous f... up!
> WAR HENDO!


After watching the countdown (i usually don't watch those) I realized that Bisping was even more of a prick then Hendo and an annoying one...at least Hendo isn't annoying...oh well at least Hendo finished the fight...something no one else on the main card really tried to do too much.



No_Mercy said:


> If Bisping stuck with the plan he could have outpointed him, but he didn't listen to his own corners. Paid the price...dearly. Actually picked him to win by UD, but oh wellz at least GSP won. Guess he deserved it for talking about how he was going to KO Dan. Karmic boomerang...


What game plan? The one that had him not controlling any aspect of the fight? Or the one that had him fighting scared the whole time? Bisping would have lost a UD easily if that kept going. Hendo was never even affected by Bisping's striking much less out pointed.

I hate Hendo too as he is usually boring adn predictable. I said he had one weapon going into this fight at 185 and that was his right hand. Sure enough that is all he tried to use on the feet and Bisping couldn't even counter that. Bisping clearly had no business being in there. He looked like he was throwing pillows at Hendo for a while.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont understand the point of this. The fight continues until the ref stops it. Hendo made sure the fight was finished, it looks brutal yes, but guess what? This is professional FIGHTING. Its supposed to be this way. 

And it wasnt the refs fault. At all. How is he supposed to fly across the cage to prevent ONE hit to a downed opponent. Its not like Hendo battered him several times, it was one shot, the ref stopped it, fight over. All fair


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

goodink said:


> I am a Brit. I respect Bisping but i am not a fan.
> 
> I have never really been impressed with the way he fights. As soon as he got beat at 205 he dropped to 185. Is he now going to cut to 170? (joke).
> 
> ...


I think you summed it up there. I dont think Bisping will ever be a world class fighter, although you could argue that if he changed training camps, his attitude could change. Like mentioned, to be an effective hit and runner, you need to pack some power and damage when you do actually hit. Bisping lacks this. Maybe all he does need is the confidence in his agression and striking, who knows. I hope we havnt seen the last of Mike though and he gives it another shot.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

goodink said:


> I am a Brit. I respect Bisping but i am not a fan.
> 
> I have never really been impressed with the way he fights. As soon as he got beat at 205 he dropped to 185. Is he now going to cut to 170? (joke)


I am not a huge fan of his either but to make this statement is pretty ignorant. I mean he was a really small 205...Swick dropped when he lost...kampmann dropped when he lost...you going to bash those guys too...Franklin dropped but didn't have to lose...I mean seriously!


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

For all Bispings talk i was expecting a bit more,that was a devastating loss for him.He was totally outclassed and he looked scared as hell after Dans first shots landed.
I dont think there's anything wrong with Dan hitting him after the knockout,it happens all the time but it is unusual for a fighter to admit he did it after knowing the oponent was knocked out 'Sparko'.
Not the classiest thing Hendersons ever done but then again Bispings not the nicest person in the world either,he would of done the same (if he ever gets any power).
It was a brutal KO though,i thought he'd killed him!




> the big deal is that GB's golden boy just got KTFO and some people cant handle it


I think the big deals Dan admitting he hit him after knowing he was unconscious just to 'shut him up a little bit' .


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Some of your responses are just shocking. People really showing their true colours. Havnt got the link, but there is an article stating how Bisping was immediatley driven to the hospital after the fight, because it was so brutal. Hopefully he is actually OK and makes a reocvery. Feel bad for him and his family.

OT - Yes, it was the referees fault, but you guys just seem to be completley ignoring the point. If you dont think Henderson knew Mike was out cold, then you are blind. Henderson knew exactly what he was doing with that second, uncessary punch, hell, he even admitted it. I thought that punch and the uncessary trash talk was just sickening tbh, especially seeing as though he was rushed to hospital. This is a sport and whether there is trash talk before the fight or not, all of the ahtletes should show respect for their opponents, especially after KO'ing some one like that.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Hotspur said:


> I think the big deals Dan admitting he hit him after knowing he was unconscious just to 'shut him up a little bit' .



That part made me chuckle and like Hendo that much more. I was only a small Hendo fan before this fight. Now I think he is awesome. 

The truly ironic part of the fight was how much Bisping pumped himself up for the fight and how BAD his actual performance was. He was absolutely horrible and at no point posed as sort of threat for Hendo. 

Good job Hendo!! You rock


----------



## goodink (Jul 10, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I am not a huge fan of his either but to make this statement is pretty ignorant. I mean he was a really small 205...Swick dropped when he lost...kampmann dropped when he lost...you going to bash those guys too...Franklin dropped but didn't have to lose...I mean seriously!


I don't see that was ignorant. I was just stating fact.


It just seemed to me that Bisping liked to talk a big game and the first time something didn't go his way he switched weight. He obviously can't drop to 170 so i will find it interesting to see his next move. I think it is clear for all to see that unless something changes he will never break through to the next level.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TALENT said:


> *That part made me chuckle and like Hendo that much more. I was only a small Hendo fan before this fight. Now I think he is awesome. *
> 
> The truly ironic part of the fight was how much Bisping pumped himself up for the fight and how BAD his actual performance was. He was absolutely horrible and at no point posed as sort of threat for Hendo.
> 
> Good job Hendo!! You rock


Id say you were a pretty sick, son of a bitch. I wouldnt wish any one to get KO'd like that.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

*Henderson is a classless clown!!*

He stated he knew Bisping was out and therefore couldn't defend himself and still smashed him one despite knowing this, wtf is that about?

Ufc released Babalu for keeping a choke on too long and i dont see how this is any different. Yes i know many fighters do this but none admit in the interview after the fight they knew someone was out and defence less and still continued to attack the guy.

I was a big fan of Hendo before last night but now i cant wait for Silva to smash him again


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

This really bothers me too. Sometimes you can't tell a guy is out but it was obvious that Bisping was (Hendo admitted it) and he hits him anyway. Guys talk trash all the time, part of being a professional is not letting it get to you. Henderson let it get to him and lost my respect (I was rooting for him to beat Bisping). I'd like to see some kind of punishment from the UFC for something this blatantly unsportsmanlike but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## JimmyBoy (Jul 9, 2009)

He needs to change camps IMO although you would have thought he would've been prepared for bombs if he has been training with Rampage.

Although I think he is too old to develop much more and to become a world class fighter and don't think he will ever become champ of any weight class. He is fated to become a mid tier fighter/journeyman IMO.

I don't like fighters who look to eek out a decision win, you are in there to win a fight - either knock them out, Smash them for a TKO or Sub them. Unfortunately Bisping appeared to go for the jab & run hoping to get the points for a win. He can do it against lesser fighters, with some great wins - the one via repeated knees comes to mind (opponent?). But he goes 'missing' against bigger names. Hendo's KO was only a matter of time.

As for his next fight, Sexyama or Belcher (both of whom I think may well beat him) and from there - who knows....


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

you are supposed to keep punching till the ref stops you, it is not the fighters responsibility to stop punching it is the refs responsibility. many times fighters snap back conscious after being ko'ed in a split second Dan did what every fighter should do and keep hitting till the ref declares him the winner. 

And you call Hendo a classless clown because he did not lie like all the other fighters but instead told the truth...now thats funny


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah hendo was one of the few guys i liked (as a person) in mma but that last punch was a cowards punch..with intent to cause lasting damage.
not good for the sport


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

A) This didn't need a new thread. 
B) Extra hits happen all the time
C) You are just emo that Bisping lost
D) Extra hits will happen again and again and again
E) Get over it


----------



## kenaroo (Oct 15, 2006)

Please..

Hendo didn't talk shit and let his fighting do the talking.

not only does he have class.. that fight will be a classic.

So.. are you saying if someone talked shit to and about you.

you wouldn't pop him one more time just to make sure to shut him up?

No Class would have been a 3rd or 4th hit.. then I'd support your statement..


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

hvendlor said:


> ...gonna get rapped for the punch to a KO'd opponent?
> 
> I already hearing whispers from commentators about Hendo's un-sportsman like conduct, hitting Bisping whilst knowing he was out...
> 
> Trash talking aside, he shouldn't have done it and definitely shouldn't have admitted it.


My girlfriend said OMG he hit him after he was knocked out and I told her it was just in the heat of the moment and then Hendo straight out admits he did it on purpose, and he got ko of the night bonus, but if you hold a choke too long they throw you out of the ufc ala babalu, double standards


----------



## billhicks (Nov 24, 2008)

His corner were screaming at him to not circle left. He just didn't take it in.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey what do you know Hendo didn't take him down. The flying elbow into Bispings unconscious face was the best moment of the night. I can't wait for the Hendo/Silva rematch.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

Quit Crying and get all that British D**** out of you.

This is a mans sport. if you cant handle seeing it then i suggest you go watch golf p*ssy.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

H-Deep said:


> He stated he knew Bisping was out and therefore couldn't defend himself and still smashed him one despite knowing this, wtf is that about?
> 
> Ufc released Babalu for keeping a choke on too long and i dont see how this is any different. Yes i know many fighters do this but none admit in the interview after the fight they knew someone was out and defence less and still continued to attack the guy.
> 
> I was a big fan of Hendo before last night but now i cant wait for Silva to smash him again


you act like this is the first time this has ever happened, a huge percentage of fighters have done this. Just cuz Hendo was honest about it your gunna bash?? What about EVANS VS SALOMON or WAND stomping on that Japanese dudes head hella times? Do you hate them as well?? Maybe Bisping should have kept his mouth shut so he didnt have to shut him up in the first place. Its a fight, you attack until the ref stops you. Anything other than that is generous and I dont think "down for the count" bisping deserved generousity.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

A1yola06 said:


> you act like this is the first time this has ever happened, a huge percentage of fighters have done this. Just cuz Hendo was honest about it your gunna bash?? What about EVANS VS SALOMON or WAND stomping on that Japanese dudes head hella times? Do you hate them as well?? Maybe Bisping should have kept his mouth shut so he didnt have to shut him up in the first place. Its a fight, you attack until the ref stops you.


WOO WOO WOO WOO WOO!!!!! 

Whoever made this thread is all about....


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

A1yola06 said:


> you act like this is the first time this has ever happened, a huge percentage of fighters have done this. Just cuz Hendo was honest about it your gunna bash?? What about EVANS VS SALOMON or WAND stomping on that Japanese dudes head hella times? Do you hate them as well?? Maybe Bisping should have kept his mouth shut so he didnt have to shut him up in the first place. Its a fight, you attack until the ref stops you. Anything other than that is generous and I dont think "down for the count" bisping deserved generousity.


Agreed 100% and to anyone who said it was bad ref stoppage - watch the video the ref was running to Hendo the second Bisping hit the ground. The ref was spot on in this instance. 

The end all be all of the story is Bisping needs to not suck at fighting. He put himself in that position.


----------



## MADBADGER (Jul 12, 2009)

*burke_p*

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
Awesome man!
Michael "Down for The Count" Bisping got what he deserved!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

great fight... This was a fight where I liked both fighters so I didn't really care who got the victory. With that said, I'm maybe a little more pleased that Dan got the KO because I think he has a better shot at Silva than Bisping has. And the KO loss will only make Bisping better, now that he knows he can get knocked out.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

H-Deep said:


> He stated he knew Bisping was out and therefore couldn't defend himself and still smashed him one despite knowing this, wtf is that about?
> 
> Ufc released Babalu for keeping a choke on too long and i dont see how this is any different. Yes i know many fighters do this but none admit in the interview after the fight they knew someone was out and defence less and still continued to attack the guy.
> 
> I was a big fan of Hendo before last night but now i cant wait for Silva to smash him again



Do you also hate Rampage for the 3 shots he landed on an unconcious Wanderlei in their last fight or is that ok because it wasn't Bisping on the end of it?
Before anyone says it,I am English,and of course I wanted Bisping to win but he didn't,he got schooled.KO of the year and a great performance by Hendo,and a pretty piss poor one from Bisping.Even us Brits wish he'd shut up with the self hype,he makes himself look a fool at times.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

hellholming said:


> great fight... This was a fight where I liked both fighters so I didn't really care who got the victory. With that said, I'm maybe a little more pleased that Dan got the KO because I think he has a better shot at Silva than Bisping has. And the KO loss will only make Bisping better, now that he knows he can get knocked out.


maybe he wont be so cocky. i noticed that all of the challengers in the promo did opposite of what they said.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

loci said:


> yeah hendo was one of the few guys i liked (as a person) in mma but that last punch was a cowards punch..with intent to cause lasting damage.
> not good for the sport


so you know what Danny's intentions are now??? Sure he said it was to shut him up but i missed the part where he said he wanted to cause long term damage......that was great for the sport BTW....run your mouth get it shut.....You've definitely heard of this before last night...you just got to see it again and had someone honstly admitt their actions.....

Hell he could have just been in fight mode till the ref pulls him off and while beig interviewed after and seeing it, telling people the last was for good measure or to shut him up....



jcal said:


> My girlfriend said OMG he hit him after he was knocked out and I told her it was just in the heat of the moment and then Hendo straight out admits he did it on purpose, and he got ko of the night bonus, but if you hold a choke too long they throw you out of the ufc ala babalu, double standards


There is no rule against fighting your opponent till you are pulled off....its the ref's job to stop Hendo at that point hendo has too much going through his head to be responsible for deciding whether bisping could potentially pop back up as well......get reall people...why is the ref there?????:confused02:


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone who does it is a retard as far as im concerned. The fact that Hendo stated straight after he did, he did it on purpose means hes a bigger retard. watch any Anderson Silva fight, once an opponent is down and he knows there done he leaves them, thats called class what hendo did was bad for the sport and plays into people hands of it being abrutal sport etc. I would have said the same thing if it had been Bisping doing it to Hendo or whoever else it may have been.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

This was one of those KO's where I actually got alittle concerned we might have some serious damage, just as the Belfort/Lindland KO.


----------



## zooyork (Jan 25, 2009)

Everyone thats complaining about hendo hitting hgim after he clearly knocked him out needs to stop. like its been said befor, he probably did it in the heat of the battle but after the fight he said "yea i just wanted to shut him up." ALSO the whole babalu thing, he didnt stop choking the guy when the ref tried to pull him off. thats why he got fined n booted. hendo stopped as soon as the ref came in. I wish i knew all the people who punched someone after they knew the opp was knocked out and see how everyone feels about them. i dont agree with the people that say its human cockfighting but it is still FIGHTING. people are gonna get hurt/knockedout/tapped! SHIT HAPPENS!


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

The ref didnt call the fight and hedo hit him........so what?

Im british but its sad that ppl are already questioning hendersons character.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

People just continue to shy away from examples of this happening before and go to other fighters who didn't do this. We know they didn't do it, we didn't bring them up because it has no light on the situation. Henderson, like any other fighter, kept going until the ref stopped it.

Rashad did it, Rampage did it, Shogun did it in Pride as did Wand. Many, many fighters did it.

Also, Henderson never once said he wanted to kill him or put him in the hospital. He merely stated he wanted to shut him up. That's the kinda guy Bisping is, he gets under your skin to the point where you KO him and want to KO him while he's KO'd. I'm sure every other guy he has faced wanted to do the same, cept Hendo was the only guy to do it. Props to him for it.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hendo is a cold dude.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

Its a great ko. I am going to be biased because i wanted bisping to get ko'd by leben and everyone else he has fought because i just dont like him and finally last night when i had almost given up on seeing bisping get ktfo mr henderson stepped up to deliver for me.

That ko will be seen on hl reels for years and you can rest assured that everytime hendo watches it he will be smiling.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i didnt watch the rest of teh fights live after the bisping V hendo fight, i was guna stay up all night to watch the whole thing coz it started at 3am, but after the bisping fight i was tired and just wasent in the mood to watch the rest at that point  but i watched them in the morning


----------



## Rottie (Jul 12, 2009)

I think what made it look bad was the extra hit was'nt part of a fast combo and the distance he had to move to land it!

The sad thing is in the post fight interview Hendo jokes that the extra hit felt good, yet brock gets a bollocking over upsetting the sponsors and is forced to sit with a bud light in front of him and apologize?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

goodink said:


> I don't see that was ignorant. I was just stating fact.
> 
> 
> It just seemed to me that Bisping liked to talk a big game and the first time something didn't go his way he switched weight. He obviously can't drop to 170 so i will find it interesting to see his next move. I think it is clear for all to see that unless something changes he will never break through to the next level.


he said that would happen before it did though...he wasn't running from the division...he was making a professional choice that turned out to be a smart one. His body is built for 185 much better then it is for 205. Have you ever fought? Have you ever fought world class fighters that are bigger then you? Have you ever had to cut weight? Until you have I don't really think you can call a guy out for shifting weight classes in the UFC. That is what is ignorant.


----------



## The_Nightmare (Jul 12, 2009)

i don't think people are annoyed that he threw the extra punch because obviously anybody would and he was right to keep hitting until the ref stopped it. i don't think its the fact that he claimed it was to shut him up either cause that was obviously a joke. its just the fact that he was making jokes about an unnessecary blow when bisping had barely been dragged from the mat at that point after being unconcious for at least a minute.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> he said that would happen before it did though...he wasn't running from the division...he was making a professional choice that turned out to be a smart one. His body is built for 185 much better then it is for 205. *Have you ever fought? Have you ever fought world class fighters that are bigger then you? Have you ever had to cut weight?* Until you have I don't really think you can call a guy out for shifting weight classes in the UFC. That is what is ignorant.


Man, I totally respect your opinion, but seriously, this is a forum, he can call out a guy for whatever he wants. He doesn't have to be a fighter at all, I think you are just feeling bitter.

Bisping is good to go at 185 though I think. I never doubted his abilities and I did not expect him to look that bad last night, he will come back better, just like Rashad has to now.


----------



## DragonCombo (Jul 12, 2009)

I did want Henderson to win over Bisping's cockiness...but I didn't want Bisping to get his jaw smashed like that..


----------



## gavyg (Apr 6, 2009)

*Dan Henderson: "It was just a reaction of mine to keep going till I was stopped."*

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Dan-Henderson-It-was-just-a-reaction-of-mine-to-keep-going-till-I-was-stopped.html

awesome fight. i was screaming at the TV when he knocked him out! great quotes from the legend that is Dan Henderson.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Some of these replies are actually just ridiculous, really. A man gets knocked out and is lying motionless on the floor (later gets rushed to hospital) and you think its funny that Henderson is trying to talk some shit during this process, What the **** is wrong with you people?! Are you all forgetting that the UFC is a sport? A professinal sport. The way Dan Henderson acted relfects the behaviour of a drunken idiot who just knocked out some one at a bar, not the behaviour of an olympic wrestler competing in "the fastest growing sport on the planet".

Get ******* real and have a heart for christs sake.


----------



## zooyork (Jan 25, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Some of these replies are actually just ridiculous, really. A man gets knocked out and is lying motionless on the floor (later gets rushed to hospital) and you think its funny that Henderson is trying to talk some shit during this process, What the **** is wrong with you people?! Are you all forgetting that the UFC is a sport? A professinal sport. The way Dan Henderson acted relfects the behaviour of a drunken idiot who just knocked out some out at a bar, not the behaviour of an olympic wrestler competing in "the fastest growing sport on the planet".
> 
> Get ******* real and have a heart for christs sake.


of course a limey is gonna say that! BISPING GOT OWNED!!!!! he talked alot of shit and finally got what he deserved. im sure ud have a different tone if bisping did that to hendo. :sarcastic12:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I knew hendo was just joking. Of all the people in the ufc he is one of the last ones that I would thing of being an ass like that.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Gonna be hard to talk shit now with your jaw wired shut Bisbing. Maybe you could send some antagonizing emails to Dan now til you heal up.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

zooyork said:


> of course a limey is gonna say that! BISPING GOT OWNED!!!!! he talked alot of shit and finally got what he deserved. im sure ud have a different tone if bisping did that to hendo. :sarcastic12:


But the thing is Mister, thats where your wrong. If Bisping had knocked Hendo out like that and acted the same way after the fight I would of lost all of my respect for Bisping, after all, thats what its about at the end oof the day, respecting your opponent. Before UFC 100, i was backing Brock to win and wanted him to win over Mir. After his complete lack of respect for Mir, i now want him to get pummeled in his next fight and some one to talk shit in his face after he got stopped, see how he likes it.

Im also a big fan of Ricky Hatton and when he got knocked out by Mayweather and Pacqiou i definetley didnt start suddenly hating on them. Why? Because (referring to mayweather) besides all of the trash talk between mayweather and him, mayweather shown his compassion and respect for Ricky by hugging him after he knocked him out and sharing some kind words with him. My respect for Mayweather as a person moved up a notch actually after that fight, even though he destroyed Ricky Hatton.

Idiot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I loved every minute of it, that entire fight you knew Bisping was on borrowed time, it was obvious from the opening bell that he couldnt compete at that level,. I wonder though what happended to Bispings great wrestling? Dont you remember he was gonna out wrestle Hendo? Sorry bitch you just got knocked out in the only game you got.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Gonna be hard to talk shit now with your jaw wired shut Bisbing. Maybe you could send some antagonizing emails to Dan now til you heal up.


lol bisping really ate his words on this one. After all that trash talk and all the insults and all the talk about how he is going to out wrestle and ko dan he gets hit with one of the most devastating kos of all time. 


havent seen you in a while man where u been?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

zooyork said:


> of course a limey is gonna say that! BISPING GOT OWNED!!!!! he talked alot of shit and finally got what he deserved. im sure ud have a different tone if bisping did that to hendo. :sarcastic12:












I could watch this ALL DAY!










Everytime I see it, I get a big grin on my face


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Man, I totally respect your opinion, but seriously, this is a forum, he can call out a guy for whatever he wants. He doesn't have to be a fighter at all, I think you are just feeling bitter.
> 
> Bisping is good to go at 185 though I think. I never doubted his abilities and I did not expect him to look that bad last night, he will come back better, just like Rashad has to now.


i agree that he can call him out in general, but not insinuate that the guy is running from failure. He asked why i thought his opinion was based on ignorance and I stated because he had no experience in that same situation...as is the definition of ignorance. 

I agree...once a fighter loses he comes back better unless his name is Karo Parysian at least...:thumb02:.

Seriously though...I am not bitter necessarily as I never really knew how much of a tool Bisping was...I think he surpassed the tool that is Hendo...I won 50 bucks on that fight. I would have just rather seen Hendo get beat because I have not liked him for much longer.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Henderson is awesome he got the job done and done it well.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> lol bisping really ate his words on this one. After all that trash talk and all the insults and all the talk about how he is going to out wrestle and ko dan he gets hit with one of the most devastating kos of all time.
> 
> 
> havent seen you in a while man where u been?


I was patienly lurking in the bushes until Bisbing got KTFO

No JK. Work and kids man. wears me out and then I can't stay up all night posting. I missed you guys too though.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> I was patienly lurking in the bushes until Bisbing got KTFO
> 
> No JK. Work and kids man. wears me out and then I can't stay up all night posting. I missed you guys too though.


lol well hope everything is going well for you. glad to see you posting again.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

attention said:


>


If you watch it in slow mo its only about 4 secs between the standing punch and the strike on the floor, so in real time pretty damn quick. For what its worth I am one of those who thinks that it was purely reaction from Hendo jumping on him to make sure the job was done. We have all seen similar strikes in many other fights. He was hyped up and then got led on by Rogan and spoke without thinking. If he hadn't said what he said I don't reckon that second strike would ever have got mentioned. Then again I could be wrong.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I feel like after throwing a badass punch and having it land, you immediately get so excited it's almost impossible to not throw in one last punch.

It's comparable to blue balls IMO.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

BS. Henderson said to Rogan he knew he was out and hit him anyway. Incredibly douchey thing to do. No difference at all between what Henderson did and what Babalu did but nothing will happen to Henderson. I was rooting for Hendo in that fight but next time he fights I hope like hell he gets KO'd and I hope whoever does it gives him an extra few shots so he can see what it feels like.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> lol well hope everything is going well for you. glad to see you posting again.


Thanks buddy. Its all good :thumb02:

Wheres Swp? I havent seen her post anything about the "100" fights yet.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

PEOPLE ARE BLOWING THIS OUTTA PROPORTION :thumbsdown:

it wasnt deliberate.

the ref is the main person in charge of stopping the fight.


Bisping was not clearly out cold....his head was still falling back.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Some of these replies are actually just ridiculous, really. A man gets knocked out and is lying motionless on the floor (later gets rushed to hospital)


Most fighters go to the hospital after a fight if they take any damage at all. it's standard procedure.




> and you think its funny that Henderson is trying to talk some shit during this process, What the **** is wrong with you people?! Are you all forgetting that the UFC is a sport? A professinal sport. The way Dan Henderson acted relfects the behaviour of a drunken idiot who just knocked out some one at a bar, not the behaviour of an olympic wrestler competing in "the fastest growing sport on the planet".


Geeez, dramatic much? It was a grudge match, they talked a ton of trash before the fight, way more than the little bit Dan said afterward. Personally I was glad to see a couple of fighters last night that didn't all of a sudden go from mortal enemies to best buddies when the fight ended. Honesty is refreshing.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

rightfully so. you stop fighting when the ref says. not when a few more squeemish fans expect you to -- that's not an insult directed at those who are on the other side of the issue, but simply a fact of the matter. Dan can't just step back and ask the ref 'is it over?'. That's foolish. Dan ws just doing his job... it's his job to punish his opponenet until the ref says it is over. not until he thinks he might be out.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Sekou said:


> PEOPLE ARE BLOWING THIS OUTTA PROPORTION :thumbsdown:
> 
> it wasnt deliberate.
> 
> ...


Henderson himself said it was deliberate and he knew Bisping was out.


----------



## goodink (Jul 10, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> he said that would happen before it did though...he wasn't running from the division...he was making a professional choice that turned out to be a smart one. His body is built for 185 much better then it is for 205. Have you ever fought? Have you ever fought world class fighters that are bigger then you? Have you ever had to cut weight? Until you have I don't really think you can call a guy out for shifting weight classes in the UFC. That is what is ignorant.



Dude what are you on about???

I made the observation that he dropped division after his first loss. That is all.

Now he has a second loss, what is he going to do? That is all i was saying.

I did not state i was an expert i just gave my opinion. I look forward to your upcoming books. "How to Fight World Class Fighters that are Bigger than You, How to Cut Weight and to Post on Forums Like a T**t"


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Sekou said:


> PEOPLE ARE BLOWING THIS OUTTA PROPORTION :thumbsdown:
> 
> it wasnt deliberate.
> 
> ...


oh ho, this made me chuckle. did you even see the fight? he was as stiff as a pervert in the playboy mansion before the second shot came in.

there no controversy here, like people say, hit the guy until the ref stops it. thats what he's there to do.

great ko, and i really wanted bisping to win. he looked awful though and after seeing him running around trying to squeek out the decision, i'm kinda glad he got knocked out


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Thanks buddy. Its all good :thumb02:
> 
> Wheres Swp? I havent seen her post anything about the "100" fights yet.


yha me nither seems like allot of people left.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Drogo said:


> Henderson himself said it was deliberate and he knew Bisping was out.


have you read the interview he said he was joking when he said that and only playing to the crowd. A fighter is suppose to continue to fight until the ref pulls him of and if I said it once I have said it a million times the two punches came with in a second of each other I dont think he sat there and thought about bisping's condition and what he was going to do next. All he knew was Bisping buckled and it was his chance to capitalize on the situation. Also watch the ken shamrock vs kimo fight the ref didn't stop the fight until after ken delivered the final punch after the knee. 

look I know your golden boy just got koed and you are sad but your looking for a reason to be unhappy and complain about the fight.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Drogo said:


> Henderson himself said it was deliberate and he knew Bisping was out.


Hendo did nothing wrong here other than making a joke and not clarifying that it was a joke until later.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Henderson himself said it was deliberate and he knew Bisping was out.


I couldn't care less one way or the other. It was an awesome KO and Hendo is the ******* man!

Honestly I wish MMA was less main stream so overly liberal jackasses would stay out of it.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

TALENT said:


> I couldn't care less one way or the other. It was an awesome KO and Hendo is the ******* man!
> 
> *Honestly I wish MMA was less main stream so overly liberal jackasses would stay out of it.*


Most retarded statement of the year


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's my take on the Hendo fiasco. 

I think it was a normal punch, with no other intention then to finish the fight. There was hardly anytime for Hendo to decide if he was completely out or not, that right hand was set to throw down again.

Then, after the fight when Joe asked about it, I think he was excited over the win, and said what he said. But I'm almost positive that wasn't what he was thinking when he threw that punch. he had no time for that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TALENT said:


> I couldn't care less one way or the other. It was an awesome KO and Hendo is the ******* man!
> 
> Honestly I wish MMA was less main stream so overly liberal jackasses would stay out of it.


what does political ideology have to do with anything? mccain's about as conservative as you can get and led the fight against mma for many years. i'm a social (if not fiscal) liberal and i love mma.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Seriously don't see why people are getting so arsey about 2 punches. There have been WAY more 'unanswered blows' to unconcious fighters(Yvel vs Rizzo makes it look like childs play. Rampage Silva?) Just because trash talk didn't often go along with it, doesn't make Hendo bad.

I love a KO, but hated seeing Bisping like that, but to give Dan shit for doing what fighters do, and making a joke afterwards is silly.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

goodink said:


> Dude what are you on about???
> 
> I made the observation that he dropped division after his first loss. That is all.
> 
> ...


Probably the same thing every other fighter does...train and learn from it. That is a stupid f*cking question then.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I loved every minute of it, that entire fight you knew Bisping was on borrowed time, it was obvious from the opening bell that he couldnt compete at that level,. I wonder though what happended to Bispings great wrestling? Dont you remember he was gonna out wrestle Hendo? Sorry bitch you just got knocked out in the only game you got.


i actually thought that when he first stepped into the octagon for this fight that he looked way to over confident and i had a feeling he would that he would get a bit to cocky, im proberly the biggest nut hugger of bisping on this forum but even i can admit that he was over confiedent in this fight, i mean seriously why even shoot for a takedown against hendo, 

bisping made a mistake, im sure he'll bounce back and learn from his mistakes


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

Look to all you haters, it was a clean KO and the after punch happens all the time. Go and watch UFC or Pride KO's they all get in at least one more punch. Please you think Bisping would not have done it. Look bisping awoke a monster in henderson. I want to see silva vs henderson 2 now. HENDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> i actually thought that when he first stepped into the octagon for this fight that he looked way to over confident and i had a feeling he would that he would get a bit to cocky, im proberly the biggest nut hugger of bisping on this forum but even i can admit that he was over confiedent in this fight, *i mean seriously why even shoot for a takedown against hendo*,
> 
> bisping made a mistake, im sure he'll bounce back and learn from his mistakes


A p!ss poor shot it was too. I'm not surprised Hendo smiled


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

By the way, will Henderson get a title shot at 185 after Silva is through with Forrest?


----------



## The_Nightmare (Jul 12, 2009)

its comments like the one henderson made that gives people the impression that MMA is just like a street fight. regardless of wether its a joke or not. proved by the fact that dana spoke to henderson about it afterwards.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> i actually thought that when he first stepped into the octagon for this fight that he looked way to over confident and i had a feeling he would that he would get a bit to cocky, im proberly the biggest nut hugger of bisping on this forum but even i can admit that he was over confiedent in this fight, i mean seriously why even shoot for a takedown against hendo,
> 
> bisping made a mistake, im sure he'll bounce back and learn from his mistakes


I dont know what Bisping was thinking though, he kept circling into those big rights, you could hear his corner yelling at him to cut it out between rounds but he just kept it up til he got layed out.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

The_Nightmare said:


> its comments like the one henderson made that gives people the impression that MMA is just like a street fight. regardless of wether its a joke or not. *proved by the fact that dana spoke to henderson about it afterwards.*


What did Dana say about it?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Here's my take on the Hendo fiasco.
> 
> I think it was a normal punch, with no other intention then to finish the fight. There was hardly anytime for Hendo to decide if he was completely out or not, that right hand was set to throw down again.
> 
> Then, after the fight when Joe asked about it, I think he was excited over the win, and said what he said. But I'm almost positive that wasn't what he was thinking when he threw that punch. he had no time for that.


Totally agreed...I really dont think Dan knew it just sounded good to say as he watched the replay......that is the first time dan got to see what happened......



The Lone Wolf said:


> A p!ss poor shot it was too. I'm not surprised Hendo smiled


Mike learned a hard lesson tonight.....



The_Nightmare said:


> its comments like the one henderson made that gives people the impression that MMA is just like a street fight. regardless of wether its a joke or not. proved by the fact that dana spoke to henderson about it afterwards.


it casual fans that dont watch the sport or follow it religiously that take Hendo's omments out of context...the dude just finished a fight he is breathing super hev and seeing what he just did for the 1st time, throw adreanaline in there and boom.....

not a big deal and plus the real dicussion is not about the second shot, the second shot was on the way...PERIOD:thumbsup:



The Lone Wolf said:


> What did Dana say about it?


 
dana basically said he was in the moment there was no ill will and ll that there.....here lt him tell you....... http://mmafrenzy.com/10927/ufc-100-post-fight-press-conference-live-stream/ 

Its not a bad listen.....:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Nightmare (Jul 12, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> What did Dana say about it?


apparently he spoke to henderson about it and told him not to make jokes in these situations in the future. ill try and find the link.


----------



## The_Nightmare (Jul 12, 2009)

"it casual fans that dont watch the sport or follow it religiously that take Hendo's comments out of context" 

my point exactly your always going to get the haters that say that the fighters are thugs and its just like a street brawl. 
comments like hendersons dont really help this image and it wont be the image dana white wants to portray. i know he didnt throw the punch deliberately its just not something you should joke about.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I was kind of surprised that for all the trash talk Bisping was doing, he seem very intimidated by Henderson. I guess after he felt that power near the early min of the fight really shook him up.

On the other hand, I was really impressed with Dan; I guess shutting Bisping's mouth was enough motivation for him.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks to mma core. I think it was fine. Brutal... But awesome.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't see why people are making this a controversy. Dan did what EVERY fighter does after a KO and kept going until the referee stepped in. I believe the only reason people are blowing this up so much is because of his comments afterward, as he was implying he did it with bad intentions. 

Nobody complained when Drew McFedres knocked a guy out and hit him two more times for good measure, spinning him 90 degrees on the ground. THAT was no big deal since he stopped himself, but it was far more dangerous than Hendo's after the knockout blows. What about Rampage's four extra blows on Wanderlei Silva that were for "revenge?" Or even Henderson's extra right hand of god blow he put on Silva?

After the KO hits happen all of the time, it's part of the sport. It's up to the referee to step in before any significant damage is done. I actually found it hilarious the way Dan dropped the right hand of god into that final blow.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Drogo said:


> BS. Henderson said to Rogan he knew he was out and hit him anyway. Incredibly douchey thing to do. No difference at all between what Henderson did and what Babalu did but nothing will happen to Henderson. I was rooting for Hendo in that fight but next time he fights I hope like hell he gets KO'd and I hope whoever does it gives him an extra few shots so he can see what it feels like.


 
He was caught up in the moment and said that...he was also seeing it for the first time......This really is as simple as the ref didnt stop him until he had hit him again....Hendo is a class act....



shatterproof said:


> rightfully so. you stop fighting when the ref says. not when a few more squeemish fans expect you to -- that's not an insult directed at those who are on the other side of the issue, but simply a fact of the matter. Dan can't just step back and ask the ref 'is it over?'. That's foolish. Dan ws just doing his job... it's his job to punish his opponenet until the ref says it is over. not until he thinks he might be out.


 
Exactly.....




The_Senator said:


> By the way, will Henderson get a title shot at 185 after Silva is through with Forrest?


 
Thats what Dana said about Bisping on the countdown, but even in the post fight press conference he would say it..... http://mmafrenzy.com/10927/ufc-100-post-fight-press-conference-live-stream/

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I dont know what Bisping was thinking though, he kept circling into those big rights, you could hear his corner yelling at him to cut it out between rounds but he just kept it up til he got layed out.


and when his corner had a go at him bisping was just like "calm down", as much as i love bisping, i kinda think he needed this kind of loss to make him think staright, make him know that hes not some kind of superman and that he can be beat. and now he'll train harder and learn from it


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

Why is everyone so sensitive. This is crazy, after all the trash talk that bisping did how come its a pity party for him. Look you can talk trash when you fight scrubs, but HENDO welcomed him to top fighters. I actually liked bisping before the whole thing with HENDO, but he got what he deserved a KO. Maybe he will be a little more cautious about to much trash talking in his next fight. 

By the way to all the people that were saying bisping can beat Anderson Silva, he should be at the bottom of the rankings. Silva would KO him in the first round BTW.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The_Nightmare said:


> "it casual fans that dont watch the sport or follow it religiously that take Hendo's comments out of context"
> 
> my point exactly your always going to get the haters that say that the fighters are thugs and its just like a street brawl.
> comments like hendersons dont really help this image and it wont be the image dana white wants to portray. i know he didnt throw the punch deliberately its just not something you should joke about.


The people who say stupid shit about the sport in the media don't actually watch it the most they have seen is a 5 second highlight on espn so this actually does nothing to tarnish the image of the sport. espn just needs to fire all the old retarded sports writers they employ who make their entire operation seem ignorant and uncool every time they open their mouths about a sport that wasn't created before 1900.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow I just love that punch! Top 10 k.o ever! Can't wait too see him fight Silva again.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Wow I just love that punch! Top 10 k.o ever! Can't wait too see him fight Silva again.


Me too. If he sticks to him game plan, he won't get caught in a submission again and might actually grab the belt while Silva is still fighting.


----------



## zooyork (Jan 25, 2009)

eliteroller said:


> By the way to all the people that were saying bisping can beat Anderson Silva, he should be at the bottom of the rankings. Silva would KO him in the first round BTW.


:thumb02::thumb02::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumb02::thumb02::thumbsup:


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

that fight built up my morale a lot. it made me feel that Dana White would think of me as 'one of the best fighters out there'.
He said same thing about Bisping and i think i could easily copy Bispings 'performance' against Hendo 
I mean, i can jump, dance in one spot and cut the air with a lot of fists too :thumb02:

I'm like one of the best in the world :thumb01:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The_Nightmare said:


> "it casual fans that dont watch the sport or follow it religiously that take Hendo's comments out of context"
> 
> my point exactly your always going to get the haters that say that the fighters are thugs and its just like a street brawl.
> comments like hendersons dont really help this image and it wont be the image dana white wants to portray. i know he didnt throw the punch deliberately its just not something you should joke about.


 
My response to this was posted by the person beneath me......:thumbsup:Why would you not feel this way about Brock, hell he flipped everyone off.....that did wonders for its image and then he shit on a sponser.....you dont think that portrays the sport in a bad light?????



osmium said:


> The people who say stupid shit about the sport in the media don't actually watch it the most they have seen is a 5 second highlight on espn so this actually does nothing to tarnish the image of the sport. espn just needs to fire all the old retarded sports writers they employ who make their entire operation seem ignorant and uncool every time they open their mouths about a sport that wasn't created before 1900.


Totally true...that and casual idiots that tune in for the first time and act like they know everything or every fighter.....


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> rightfully so. you stop fighting when the ref says. not when a few more squeemish fans expect you to -- that's not an insult directed at those who are on the other side of the issue, but simply a fact of the matter. Dan can't just step back and ask the ref 'is it over?'. That's foolish. Dan ws just doing his job... it's his job to punish his opponenet until the ref says it is over. not until he thinks he might be out.


glad you posted this so i did not have to rewrite what i have been saying, I agree with all this


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Most retarded statement of the year


I think I failed at conveying my intended message. Even so if you look at some of the other posts on this forum (or any internet forum) you will find much more "retarded" statements.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Bisping has been exposed as lame...sorry, but nothing he has done has shown him to be an elite fighter.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Hendo is a bad-ass. Bisping deserved everything he got IMO, and there has been many fights that go on way longer and more brutal than that... Rampage vs Silva was worse.


----------



## demo2 (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

demo2 said:


>


i love it.


----------



## KGK0 (Apr 23, 2008)

http://hendersonpawnch.ytmnd.com/

loook at this funny ass video of the KO


----------



## twodragunns (Jul 13, 2009)

*Bisping ****!!!*

Michael Bisping's mouth is now hereby closed!!:thumbsup:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Bisping's biggest problem was his horrible game plan. How many times did Rogan mention the fact he was circling toward Henderson's right? Not to mention his corner.

I don't want to take away from Henderson's ability. That's as good as I've ever seen him look at middleweight. But I have to say that Bisping and his camp did a very lousy job scouting him.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

No Bisping's problem is that he isn't good at anything. Seriously what kind of fighter is he? I can't think of a category to fit him into and he sure the hell isn't well rounded.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

He was ok in cage rage - but he really isn't up to the standards of the top fighters. He is sort of timid too.

Edit - he is in desperate need of steroids/ hgh, is no one nice enough to share?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> No Bisping's problem is that he isn't good at anything. Seriously what kind of fighter is he? I can't think of a category to fit him into and he sure the hell isn't well rounded.


Do you believe Chris Leben belongs in UFC? Bisping beat him. Or Alan Belcher? Bisping beat the guy who smashed him, and beat him handily. He also fared better against Rashad than either Forrest Griffin or Chuck Liddell did.

Henderson deserves a little more credit than he's getting for this win. He beat a solid fighter here, not some can.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Bisping has talent but he needs to be taught by people that can develop it, he was very obviously nervous in the octagon beyond healthy fear he seemed scared. Bisping will never develop any real power til he starts planting his feet for a start. He has beat some credible opponents but he is mid tier and thats at a push, basically he needs to leave the UK and go to a brutal gym like Blackhouse or ATT to develop. As ive stated in another thread this KO loss will either make him realise his weaknesses and give him the chance to begin again or it will destroy him.
I like Bisping but his lack of obvious willing to trade is costing him his heart and development.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I've enjoyed all Bispings fights except this one. Dan did a stunning job. Made me smile and kick my xbox controller looking at his smug mug at the end pointing to the USA on his shorts! Funny... for all the banter on the show, the boring twat says nothing. Then he knocks out Bisping and provides the ultimate punchline, sitting there pointing to his shorts! Thats good comedy timing!

Bisping is not a can as vandalian said. If he had stuck to the gameplan and made it through 3 rounds he may well have won, and we would have another decision to debate for the next 3 years. To be clear, I'm not saying he would have deserved it, but he could have done it ( very boringly i would admit )

But he didn't and gots knocked out, brutal style. Now he looks like an idiot I'm afraid. Why? Because throughout the whole pre-fight hype all he ever said in interviews was that Dan was one dimensional and the only danger is the right hand which he "could see coming from miles away". I thought "Michael, don't make yourself ( and me ) look like a complete c**t now and get knocked the **** out by Hendos right, ok?"

Guess what? 

I was a big Bisping fan. I've really enjoyed all his fights and his strange childish banter. But this is too much. On the same night both Bisping and Mir have dug big holes for themselves with all the pre-fight talk. Mir bigging up his BJJ and Bisping going on about how rubbish Hendos right is. Both of them have got a lot of work to do to win back respect lost.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

I saw this one on twitter..


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

I know I shouldn't but :laugh:


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Do you believe Chris Leben belongs in UFC? Bisping beat him. Or Alan Belcher? Bisping beat the guy who smashed him, and beat him handily. He also fared better against Rashad than either Forrest Griffin or Chuck Liddell did.
> 
> Henderson deserves a little more credit than he's getting for this win. He beat a solid fighter here, not some can.


I don't particular believe Leben or Belcher should be in the UFC. No. They have the classic hot and cold streak going on. Still haven't said what he is good at either. He is a can, maybe not a tin can but aluminum.


----------



## The_Nightmare (Jul 12, 2009)

osmium said:


> The people who say stupid shit about the sport in the media don't actually watch it the most they have seen is a 5 second highlight on espn so this actually does nothing to tarnish the image of the sport. espn just needs to fire all the old retarded sports writers they employ who make their entire operation seem ignorant and uncool every time they open their mouths about a sport that wasn't created before 1900.


thats a good point that the haters don't actually watch enough to have seen hendo's comment but i just don't see the point in giving them ammunition. really all im trying to say is you don't see people bragging or making jokes about a low blow or an eye poke its just a unfortunate incident that comes with the sport and i think it should be treated the same way with extra damage. i just don't think its morally right and a bit unsporting and unsavoury to make a comment like his when at that point bisping was barely conscious.

and to the other guy talking about brock lesnars behaviour go over to the other thread if you want to talk about that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TALENT said:


> I saw this one on twitter..


 

Awesome...!!!!


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

TALENT said:


> I saw this one on twitter..


Ha! 

Fire a warning shot across the bough. Ooops, you knocked his pompous ass out!


----------



## muse (Jun 15, 2009)

not sure if it's been mentioned but some people might wanna get a clue about fighting before commenting on it...

Dans comments post fight were playing along with Rogan and up to the crowd. prolly lacking any sort of intelligent thought proccess.

There was NO WAY he knew for sure he was out, watch the replay, before the second is thrown, Bispings hands actually come up, hendo makes a split second decision on that...it's reactive, it's subconscious, it's what you train for, you cannot rely on your conscious mind to make split second decisions when fighting esp the stand up aspect, it;s drilled into you, and this is what seperates fighters from non fighters they fight with a clear head and they fight calm because it has become second nature...

Anyone who has ever boxed will know where i'm coming from, you think in there but you don't as well, the thinking is planning, the rest is just what you know how to do.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

muse said:


> not sure if it's been mentioned but some people might wanna get a clue about fighting before commenting on it...
> 
> Dans comments post fight were playing along with Rogan and up to the crowd. prolly lacking any sort of intelligent thought proccess.
> 
> ...


Its all a matter of opinion, Henderson knows the truth behind it and he is the only one who can deny or agree.
In my opinion (not neccesarily right) i think Hendo has enough experience and was controlled enough to know what he was doing, i deal with violence as part of my job and i agree that the body with repetative training will react automatically to a degree however the comments Hendo made along with his attitude made me personally believe he did the last strike with malice and with revenge in mind. The fact that Dana White made a really weak excuse on behalf of Hendo etc just made me think my opinion was valid.
Either way nice fight by Hendo up to the KO and although imo it was a cheap shot i wish Hendo well as a fan and i hope he doesnt allow emotions to smear his legacy.


----------



## muse (Jun 15, 2009)

Grotty said:


> Its all a matter of opinion, Henderson knows the truth behind it and he is the only one who can deny or agree.
> In my opinion (not neccesarily right) i think Hendo has enough experience and was controlled enough to know what he was doing, i deal with violence as part of my job and i agree that the body with repetative training will react automatically to a degree however the comments Hendo made along with his attitude made me personally believe he did the last strike with malice and with revenge in mind. The fact that Dana White made a really weak excuse on behalf of Hendo etc just made me think my opinion was valid.
> Either way nice fight by Hendo up to the KO and although imo it was a cheap shot i wish Hendo well as a fan and i hope he doesnt allow emotions to smear his legacy.


The comments don't portay it in a good light i agree, but i think he's just playing along fighters have that habit, Rogan says "you said you were going to shut him up, do you think you did that? Dan says "maybe i don't think you'll ever shut him up completely", the crowds roaring rogan has baited the hook and then asks did you mean the final shot question, Dan plays along and says "maybe that one was just to shut him up a little bit more" IMO it was dumb Q&A in the situation...Rogan is almost leading him in the dumb answer direction, but IMO the fight facts really don't point to malice in the strike, as i said watch Bispings hands when he goes down, they come up like he has some sense about him by the time dans into the strike his hands are coming back down again and it's obvious he's starched(no time to change your mind then) keep in mind that we're watching the replay in slow mo most of the time, as a fighter you see that the brain reacts the body follows, those hands don't come up and it looks a whole lot worse but to be honest i think it's a different ending if they don't.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

The argumant is pointless to checkout a hendo vs. bisping fight highlight video check out my video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_VvZ4tjbu0


----------



## dirtyboxing (Feb 15, 2009)

Sportsmanship is reserved for good sports. We've all seen Hendo hug it out after a fight with someone who deserved it. The wanker begged Hendo for a second helping and Hendo did his fans proud. That will be one of my favorite KO's of all time...perfection!


----------



## zooyork (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if bisping has said anything yet about the fight? ........or if he can move his JAW? or find it for that!


----------



## Furey (Jul 16, 2009)

zooyork said:


> Does anyone know if bisping has said anything yet about the fight? ........or if he can move his JAW? or find it for that!


Yeah he came out and spoke to the Daily Star saying that he'll be back. Fair play to him for coming out after taking a dig like that and wanting to bounce back though, he fucked up against Henderson but he does have balls.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

zooyork said:


> Does anyone know if bisping has said anything yet about the fight? ........or if he can move his JAW? or find it for that!


 
its all posted already.....:thumbsup: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/59201-anyone-heard-anything-about-mike-bisbing.html


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

dirtyboxing said:


> Sportsmanship is reserved for good sports. We've all seen Hendo hug it out after a fight with someone who deserved it. The wanker begged Hendo for a second helping and Hendo did his fans proud. That will be one of my favorite KO's of all time...perfection!


Your right Bisping is annoying - Hendo should have followed him into hospital and ko'd him again!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd like to see fighters act respectfully even when their opponents don't. It's refreshing to see someone take the high road.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

name goes here said:


> Your right Bisping is annoying - Hendo should have followed him into hospital and ko'd him again!


I loled - repped


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vandalian said:


> I'd like to see fighters act respectfully even when their opponents don't. It's refreshing to see someone take the high road.


 


Totally agree......:thumbsup: Wish others could recognize the level of class in that interview....it shouldnt just be looked past...he gave Hendo his credit....


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Edit: lol Damn someone already posted this on page 35. My bad.


----------

